# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کی زندگی کنیم؟

## mahdi2015

توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود  :Yahoo (4): 
سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...

----------


## Amsterdam

خب داروسازی نرو :Yahoo (4): 
برو پرستاری که هم کیفتو بکنی
بعد چارسالم استخدامی 
حقوقم که داری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

Welcome to iran, Hun'.

عزیزم تا وقتی توی ایرانی همینطوره.
تازه اینا هیچ! وقتی از وسط 100 بار تا شدی, دانشگاه قبول شدی, خدا بار تا مرز سکته واسه درسای سخت اونجا رفتی و بلاخره قبول شدی و ناگهان یه دانشگاه آزادی عینهونی باد ( ! ) از جفتت رد شد و فرصت شغلیتو برد, اونموقع شیرین تر هم میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
البته زندیگت *قطعا* از امسال بهتر میشه بعد کنکور که ایشالال قبول میشی ( سخت ترین سن زندگی* همه* ماهاست بلا شک! ) ولی خب...
اگه هم دوست داری میتونی بری اونور آب ( چیزی که من دارم روش سرمایه گذاری میکنم نسبتا).

پ.ن: اون دانشگاه آزادیو که گفتم, منظورم به قشر محترم دانشگاه ازادیا نبود.
روی صحبتم با کسانی بود که *عامل* دانشگاه آزادین نه خود دانشحو ها.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

زندگی فقط رسیدن به مقصد نیست لذت بردن از زیبایی های مسیر هم هست...

----------


## mahdi2015

> خب داروسازی نرو
> برو پرستاری که هم کیفتو بکنی
> بعد چارسالم استخدامی 
> حقوقم که داری


داداش پرستاری آخه؟  :Yahoo (4):  من حتی اون 5 سالی هم که مدرک تخصص پزشکی رو هم بگیریم و ماهی شاید 6 یا 7 تومن درامد داشته باشیم رو جزو زندگی حساب نکردم بعد پرستاری با ماهی نهایتا 3 یا 4 تومنم شد زندگی؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

از اواتارت خوشم اومد خیلی خوب بود ولی حیف اصلا روحیه و شخصیتت به اون نوشته نمیخوره قبول داری ؟ : ))

----------


## mahdi2015

> زندگی فقط رسیدن به مقصد نیست لذت بردن از زیبایی های مسیر هم هست...


زیبایی های مسیر کنکور رو با رسم شکل توضیح بده داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> از اواتارت خوشم اومد خیلی خوب بود ولی حیف اصلا روحیه و شخصیتت به اون نوشته نمیخوره قبول داری ؟ : ))


ممنون ... در حال حاظر نه نمیخوره این آواتار رو وقتی نوشتم که انگیزه داشتم اما خب  شاید بعد یه مدت بخوره درکل بیشتر وقتا میخوره(چی شد اصن  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## halsey

*هروقت نی گل گرفت*

----------


## mahdi2015

> *هروقت نی گل گرفت*


مشکل همینه

----------


## halsey

*با احتساب همه اون سالهایی که اوج جوونیه و از دست میره شما میتونی از 40به بعد زندگی کنی واقعا حروم اونایی ک تو اروپا امریکان واقعا این زندگیه یا نکبت*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ممنون ... در حال حاظر نه نمیخوره این آواتار رو وقتی نوشتم که انگیزه داشتم اما خب  شاید بعد یه مدت بخوره درکل بیشتر وقتا میخوره(چی شد اصن  )


اگه واقعا بخاطر پول میخوای پزشک بشی اصلا موفق نمیشی داداش من دنبال پولی تو کار آزاد بیشتر هست : )) اگه میخوای ادم فرهیخته ی باشی باید از درس خوندن لذت ببری ولی متاسفانه من توی تمام جملات فقط پول به چشمام خورد ! سعی کن دیدت و نوع نگاهت عوض کنی البته منم چن روزه اصلا حالم خوب نیست نمیدونم چه مرگمه ببخشید رک حرف زدم

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _AHMADreza_


اگه واقعا بخاطر پول میخوای پزشک بشی اصلا موفق نمیشی داداش من دنبال پولی تو کار آزاد بیشتر هست : )) اگه میخوای ادم فرهیخته ی باشی باید از درس خوندن لذت ببری ولی متاسفانه من توی تمام جملات فقط پول به چشمام خورد ! سعی کن دیدت و نوع نگاهت عوض کنی البته منم چن روزه اصلا حالم خوب نیست نمیدونم چه مرگمه ببخشید رک حرف زدم


احمد رضا پسرم تو دیگ چرا این سخنان شعاری چیست ک میگویی برادر*

----------


## Masoume

در ارامش حاکم بر کتابخانه ها و ازمایشگاه هایتان زندگی کنید (یادم نیست جمله ی کیه...ولی قشنگه)

----------


## Amsterdam

> داداش پرستاری آخه؟  من حتی اون 5 سالی هم که مدرک تخصص پزشکی رو هم بگیریم و ماهی شاید 6 یا 7 تومن درامد داشته باشیم رو جزو زندگی حساب نکردم بعد پرستاری با ماهی نهایتا 3 یا 4 تومنم شد زندگی؟


خب این طور که نوشتی من نتیجه گرفتم زندگیت از وقتی زن بگیری شرو میشی که با پرستاری زودتر شروع میشه  :Yahoo (4): !!!

----------


## halsey

*یعنی خداییش همه شما الان از درس راضی هستید و لذت میبرید و تمام عمرتون میخاید تحصیل کنید و تو ازمایشگاه و کتاب باشید!!!!!!!بابا یکم تخیل و بزارید کنارمن یکی ک نمیتونم  چرا آخه..ینی فقط منم ک از درس دبیرستان لذت نمیبرم*

----------


## mahdi2015

اونایی که میگن پول و اینا ببینین خودتونم میدونین 70 درصدش واسه پوله فرض کنین که معلم باشی ماهی 3 تومن درمیاری پزشک باشی ماهی 1 تومن(فرضه دیگه) کدوم رو میرید هنوزم علاقه و این حرفا؟

----------


## mahdi2015

> *یعنی خداییش همه شما الان از درس راضی هستید و لذت میبرید و تمام عمرتون میخاید تحصیل کنید و تو ازمایشگاه و کتاب باشید!!!!!!!بابا یکم تخیل و بزارید کنارمن یکی ک نمیتونم  چرا آخه..ینی فقط منم ک از درس دبیرستان لذت نمیبرم*


همینو بگو ...

----------


## halsey

*من خودم دلم میخاست یه بابای پولدارررررررررررررر داشتم..اونوقت فارغ از دغدغه کار و اینا میرفتم نقاشی میخوندم دانشگاه تهران.بعد تا اخر عمرم نقاشی میکشیدم..ولی متاسفانه بابام پولدار نیست*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> زیبایی های مسیر کنکور رو با رسم شکل توضیح بده داداش


یادگیری خودش بالاترین لذته به نظر من، هم لذته هم بهترین راهه برا درک عظمت خلقت، هر چقد هم درکت از عظمت خلقت بیش تر باشه به همون اندازه ارزشت بالاتره...

----------


## Masoume

> *یعنی خداییش همه شما الان از درس راضی هستید و لذت میبرید و تمام عمرتون میخاید تحصیل کنید و تو ازمایشگاه و کتاب باشید!!!!!!!بابا یکم تخیل و بزارید کنارمن یکی ک نمیتونم  چرا آخه..ینی فقط منم ک از درس دبیرستان لذت نمیبرم*



علایق هر کسی متفاوته. 
نظر شما هم محترم.
همه ی عمر: ن. ولی زندگی بدون کتاب واقعا بی معنیه...حالا هر کتاب و مطالعه ای ک باشه...

----------


## Amsterdam

من یه زمانی علاقه داشتم زمین بخونم ولی کو کار 
اینه که دنبال پولم فقط

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (117): حرفای بچه ها رو تا حدودی قبول دارم
پیروز ک قلبم درد گرفت و ساعت دوازده رفتم دکتر
دیدم بیمارستان جای سوزن انداختن نیست
دو تا دکتر عمومی نشسته بودن
و هی نسخه میپیچیدن
به خودم گفتم دکترم بشی ک وضع اینه
من میخاام فوتبال ریال ناپولیو ببینم
ولی اینطوری...
در کل هیچ مثبت مطلقی وجود نداره
هیچ مثبتی
هرچیزی پنجاه پنجاه هست
البته در بهترین حالتش

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Masoume





علایق هر کسی متفاوته. 
نظر شما هم محترم.
همه ی عمر: ن. ولی زندگی بدون کتاب واقعا بی معنیه...حالا هر کتاب و مطالعه ای ک باشه...


 صدردص بدون کتاب نمیشه من خودم بشخصه تصور زندگی بدون کتاب برام سخته.چون واقعا از مطالعه لذت میبرم..اما دروغ چرا مطالعه غیر درسیه که ازش لذت میبرم.اگر درسی باشه برام سخته*

----------


## Behnam10

تا زندگي رو بخواي چي معنا كني !!
از نظر من مفهوم زندگي به معناي واقعي براي ما ايراني ها تازه بعد از مرگ ( البته اگه دنياي بعد از مرگي بخواد باشه ..)
معنا و مفهوم پيدا ميكنه ....
فك كنم سر پل صراط خداوند يه رحمي به ماها بكنه و بگه اين ايراني ها يه عمر توي جهنم زندگي كردند ؛ بذار بعد از مرگشون حداقل يه حالي بكنند !
به قول يكي از دوستان :
خارجي ها زندگي ميكنند ...
زندگي هم ايراني ها ( البته اكثريت !!) رو ميكنه ...

اميدوارم جواب سوالت رو گرفته باشي ..

----------


## Masoume

> * صدردص بدون کتاب نمیشه من خودم بشخصه تصور زندگی بدون کتاب برام سخته.چون واقعا از مطالعه لذت میبرم..اما دروغ چرا مطالعه غیر درسیه که ازش لذت میبرم.اگر درسی باشه برام سخته*



درسی هم قشنگه. من خودم پزشکی رو بخاطر ادامه تحصیلش دوست دارم.

----------


## Amsterdam

کیا یه زندگی اروم میخان ؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahdi2015

ترو خدا شعار ندین از اینا اینقد از فانیل شنیدم حالم گرفتس شما که دیگه دانش آموزین چرا؟ 
کتاب خوندن رو دوست دارم به شرطی که بعدش یکی ازم امتحانش نگیره

----------


## mahdi2015

> کیا یه زندگی اروم میخان ؟؟


خوش به حال روستاییا خوشبحالشون  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (117): انگلیس رو نمیدونم قوانینشو میدونید یا نع؟
ولی ساعت پنج عصر تمامی ادارات تعطیله
و فقط جاهای درمانی باز هستند
اون هم انقد نیروی کار خوب میگیرن ک شیفت به شیفت تعویض شه و هر روز یک تیم کاری باشه
یعنی ادم کیف میکنه ورزش گاهاشونو میبینه
ساعت شش عصره
جای سوزن انداختن نیست
صغیر و کبیر تو ورزشگان
حالا ایرانم یارو سه نصفه شب تو پلاسکو خیاطی میکنه

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Masoume





درسی هم قشنگه. من خودم پزشکی رو بخاطر ادامه تحصیلش دوست دارم.


 من نمیدونم چرا از زیست مثلا لذت نمیبرم یا مثلا عربی  اگر منظورت از کتاب درسی کتاب دانشگاهیه اره..موافقمخوندنش خوبه چون مثلا شما ب پزشکی علاقه داری کتابشو با علاقهمیخونی فرضا من فیز دوس دارم کتابشو با علاقه میخونم..ولی من اصلا از کتابای دبیرستانم خوشم نمیاد*

----------


## mahdi2015

اگه بحث پول نبود الان میرفتم برنامه نویسی میکردم

----------


## Masoume

> خوش به حال روستاییا خوشبحالشون


من روستایی هستم و روستامو بسی دوس دارم اما از اون بیشتر دوس دارم تحصیل کنم تو شهرا و حتی کشورای بزرگ... شعار نیست حرفای من... هر کسی علایق خودشو داره. درسی بدون امتحانو قبول دارم :Yahoo (4): 

+روستایی بودن خوبیش اینه: صبح تو هوای خنک برم پیاده روی تو باغ و بعد درس :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

اینجا ایرانه دیگه دقیقا باهت موافقم
من سال گذشته روزی 6 ساعت بازی انلاین بازی میکردم هر جمعه استخر بودم هر سه روزم میرفتم کوه. الان چی؟ به امید بعد کنکور نشستم در حالی که درسایه دانشگاه سختره از کنکوره

----------


## Shayan.m

درس خوندن و یادگیری و تحقیق و پژوهش خودش بالاترین لذنه و خیلیم حال میده



پ.ن:اصلانم شعاری نبود!!
البته به نظرم رشته های تجربی اکثرا بعد یه مدت خسته کننده و تکراری میشن مثلا من بعضی از این دندان پزشکا رو میبنم واقعا دلم براشون میسوزه چون خیلی کارشون تکراری میشه و واقعا لذت نمیبرن از کار کردن و زندگی فقط پول....ولی اگر در مسیری باشی که تحقیق و پژوهش در کنار کار باشه خیلی جالب میشه

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeed211


انگلیس رو نمیدونم قوانینشو میدونید یا نع؟
ولی ساعت پنج عصر تمامی ادارات تعطیله
و فقط جاهای درمانی باز هستند
اون هم انقد نیروی کار خوب میگیرن ک شیفت به شیفت تعویض شه و هر روز یک تیم کاری باشه
یعنی ادم کیف میکنه ورزش گاهاشونو میبینه
ساعت شش عصره
جای سوزن انداختن نیست
صغیر و کبیر تو ورزشگان
حالا ایرانم یارو سه نصفه شب تو پلاسکو خیاطی میکنه


 چرا داغ دلو تازه میکنی برادر بابام زمان دانشجویی یه همکلاسی خانوم داشت ما رفت و امد داشتیم پسرش الان امریکاس دکترا گرفته مهندس هوافضا سن دیه گو اصن یه وضعی*

----------


## Amsterdam

> اینجا ایرانه دیگه دقیقا باهت موافقم
> من سال گذشته روزی 6 ساعت بازی انلاین بازی میکردم هر جمعه استخر بودم هر سه روزم میرفتم کوه. الان چی؟ به امید بعد کنکور نشستم در حالی که درسایه دانشگاه سختره از کنکوره


اخ گفتی بازی 
من کلا زندگیم با بازی ساخته شده
ولی الان نمیتونم حتی یه ساعت بازی کنم
وقت استراحتم مجبورم یه کار دیگه کنم چرا چون ممکنه بعدش سردرد بکیرم
ببین چطوری ادمو از زندگیش میندازن  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

دوستان کسیای که میگن درسو برا پولش نخون
یعنی واقعا شما راضی هستی 12-13 سال روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونی بعد بری مجانی طابت کنی؟ خخخخخخ خیل خنده داره بابا بزرگ شدین دیگه لدفا شعار ندین

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


اگه بحث پول نبود الان میرفتم برنامه نویسی میکردم


میتونمبگم تقریبا 50درصد کنکوریا توی راهی هستن که دلشون نمیخاد باشن*

----------


## saeed211

> من روستایی هستم و روستامو بسی دوس دارم اما از اون بیشتر دوس دارم تحصیل کنم تو شهرا و حتی کشورای بزرگ... شعار نیست حرفای من... هر کسی علایق خودشو داره. درسی بدون امتحانو قبول دارم
> 
> +روستایی بودن خوبیش اینه: صبح تو هوای خنک برم پیاده روی تو باغ و بعد درس


به قول گروس عبدالملکیان
*دختران شهر*
*به روستا فکر می کنند*
*دختران روستا*
*در آرزوی شهر می میرند*
*مردان کوچک*
*به آسایش مردان بزرگ فکر می کنند*
*مردان بزرگ*
*در آرزوی آرامش مردان کوچک*
*می میرند*
*کدام پل*
*در کجای جهان*
*شکسته است*
*که هیچکس به خانه اش نمی رسد


ما بریم دلتا اچ حساب کنیم* :Yahoo (83): 
و به قول ی حاج اقایی اگه زمین جای خوبی بود
خدا واسه تنبیه ادمو نمیفرستاد
موفق باشین همگی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi2015

کنکور اینطوریه : جانوران جنگل رو جمع کردن به همه میگن پرواز کنین مثلا ماهی و ... حالا عقابه میتونه مث ماهیه شنا کنه؟ 
این تشبیهی بود که یه جا دیدم ... واقعا شبیهه

----------


## Healer

من زیادی زرنگ نیستما اما اگه رتبه یکم آوردم دانشگاه نیمه دوم میرم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (1):  
از شهریور تا بهمن رو زندگی می کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> من زیادی زرنگ نیستما اما اگه رتبه یکم آوردم دانشگاه نیمه دوم میرم   
> از شهریور تا بهمن رو زندگی می کنم


خخخ خب بعدش؟

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): و در پایان لعنت به کاظم قلمچی ک اگه نبود کنکور مطمینا ساده تر بود

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

من نمی دونم از کجا اومده این فکر که یه دانشجوی پزشکی 24 ساعته باید درس بخونه و هیچ کار دیگه ای هم انجاد نده، یکی از دوستان من دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز بود، واقعا از طرز زندگی کردنش لذت می بردم، به همه ی ارزش های زندگیش می رسید ولی، این ولیش مهمه، ولی با برنامه، نه این که هر وقت بهش زنگ بزنی بریم بچرخیم پایه باشه، هیچ وقت هم ندیدم گله کنه که درسام سخته و زندگی ندارم و این حرفا، همیشه شاد و باانرژی بود، الانم دانشجوی تخصص جراحی عمومیه دانشگاه تبریزه...

----------


## Amsterdam

من به زمانی هم عاشق تیرکمان شده بودم
همش فکر میکردم تیرکمان داشته باشم اما کو پول  :Yahoo (21): 
عاشق اسب سواری هم هستم ولی تو این شهر درپیتی ما هیجی نیس شاید خنده دار باشه ولی من عاشق تیرکمانم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> من نمی دونم از کجا اومده این فکر که یه دانشجوی پزشکی 24 ساعته باید درس بخونه و هیچ کار دیگه ای هم انجاد نده، یکی از دوستان من دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز بود، واقعا از طرز زندگی کردنش لذت می بردم، به همه ی ارزش های زندگیش می رسید ولی، این ولیش مهمه، ولی با برنامه، نه این که هر وقت بهش زنگ بزنی بریم بچرخیم پایه باشه، هیچ وقت هم ندیدم گله کنه که درسام سخته و زندگی ندارم و این حرفا، همیشه شاد و باانرژی بود، الانم دانشجوی تخصص جراحی عمومیه دانشگاه تبریزه...


داداچ ما از رتبه 3 پرسدیم که داشنگاه تهرانم بود میگفت اکثرا بیشتر از کنکورشون میخونن( گف 15-14 هم میخونن)

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اونایی که میگن پول و اینا ببینین خودتونم میدونین 70 درصدش واسه پوله فرض کنین که معلم باشی ماهی 3 تومن درمیاری پزشک باشی ماهی 1 تومن(فرضه دیگه) کدوم رو میرید هنوزم علاقه و این حرفا؟


اول هدف بعد علاقه بعد پشتکار ! پشتش پول میاد عزیز دل بردار  :Yahoo (117):  من واقع از این که درس میخونم رنجر نمیکشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94): من ک میدونم اینا همش از استرس ازمون فرداست

----------


## Amsterdam

> من ک میدونم اینا همش از استرس ازمون فرداست


ایول کلی خندیدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> من ک میدونم اینا همش از استرس ازمون فرداست


 :Yahoo (4):  نه نیست ... الان 5 ماهه تو این فکرم

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): ی سری شب قبل ازمون
فک کنم دی ماه بود
از استرس یهو نصفه شب دس پام شروع کرد عرق کردن
شدید
بابام بیدار شد گف خاک بر سرت اخه ادم بخاطر کاظم قلمچی استرس میگیره :Yahoo (94): 
اصن یجور میگه کاظم حس میکنم رفقشه

----------


## Healer

> خخخ خب بعدش؟


بعدش بصورت متعادل هم درس میخونم هم زندگی پنج شنبه و جمعه فقط زندگی 
قبلا باهات هم عقیده بودم 
اما الان میدونم زندگی همین درسیه که میخونم  :Yahoo (1):  
نه اینکه فقط خواب و تفریح و...

----------


## amirdostaneh

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


akh akh khoda az dahanet beshnave 

manam ke az moghei ke yadam miad dars dars dars 

kheyli dost dashtam footbalist sham ama nashod dige

barkhiz o makhor ghame jahane gozaran benshin dami be dars khandan gozaran :Yahoo (117):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> داداچ ما از رتبه 3 پرسدیم که داشنگاه تهرانم بود میگفت اکثرا بیشتر از کنکورشون میخونن( گف 15-14 هم میخونن)


دوست عزیزم آدم عاشق هر کاری باشه از انجام دادنش هیچ وقت خسته نمیشه، مثلا کسی که عاشق بازی آنلاینه :-) شاید 15 ساعت هم مداوم چشم می دوزه به مونیتور و خسته نمیشه، آدمی هم که عاشق یادگیریه این طوریه، خستگی براش معنی نداره، همه ش دوس داره بخونه و یاد بگیره...

----------


## Healer

خیلی کارا دوس داشتم بکنم و نکردم چون یا درس خوندم یا ادای درس خوندن در آوردم چون دائم گفتن کنکور بده بعدش  :Yahoo (21):  
اما خب دانشجو اختیا عملش خیلی بیشتره 
از الان فکر این چیزارو نکن از درس خوندن سستت میکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parnia-sh

میخایین پزشکی بخونین اخرش چیکار کنی؟
یه دسته افراد که به خاطر پولش میرن و میشینن توی مطبشون و از ساعت 8صبح تا 10 شب که مریض بیاد و اونم فلان جا وفلان جا رو چک کنه بعدم بگه چتونه و یه چنتا قرص و دارو رو بنویسه تو دفترچش و بگه به سلامت و دینگ مریض بدی این برای افرادی که تخصص دارن هم فرقی نداره فقط همینجور باید دل وروده طرفو پاره کنن تا بفهمن مرضش چیه..واین ادامه پیدا میکنه تا وقتی طرف برسه به 80 سالگیو . :Y (558): .خدا رحمتش کنه دکتر خوبی بود
ویه دسته از افراد که من به شخصه عاشق این افرادم. :Yahoo (90): ..میخادبره پزشکی و حالش از اینکه بخاد یه جا بشینه و عمل کنه و روزای تکراری داشته باشه متنفره..اما بازم میخاد بره پزشکی چرا؟چون یه اهدافی داره غیر از پول..میخاد تحقیق کنه بیماری های جدید بشناسه بیماری جدید خوب کنه علم جدید کشف کنه و کارایی خیلی باحال..که خودتون  میدونید حالا میخاد اصلن پول گیرش نیاد این ادم وقت داره برای کنکور میخونه اصلنم خست نمیشه چون اصلن هدفش جوریه که باید این درسا رو بخونه..
حالا شما از کدوم دسته از افرادین؟
ومطلب بعدی:
اقا مهدی راستش از کسی مثل شما توی این دوره ی زمانی توقع چنین تاپیکی نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشین  :Yahoo (88):  :Y (744): به خاطر این میگم که من از پارسال ک پیگیرکارای شما بودم خیلی پرانرژی به کاراتون ادامه میدادین و پیشرفت میکردین به طوری که  یه جورایی با این سنتون الگوی من شده بودین :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (94):  اما حالا تو این برهه که باید عالی باشین اینجوری.. :Y (712): 

اما اگه واقعن هدفتون اینه که فقط تو زندگی پول دربیارین پزشکی نرین یا اگه میرین به این چیزا توجه نکینن
اگه هم پول میخاین و هم خوشی..میتونین برین اونور اب.که به نظر من اونور اب هم باز باید سختی بکشین حتی بیشتر از اینجا...اما خوبیش اینه که میتونین ایده هاتونو عملی کنین بدون پارتی.. :Y (453): 
به هرحال امیدوارم تو زندگیتون همیشه موفق باشین و از زندگیتون لذت ببرین. :Y (682):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوست عزیزم آدم عاشق هر کاری باشه از انجام دادنش هیچ وقت خسته نمیشه، مثلا کسی که عاشق بازی آنلاینه :-) شاید 15 ساعت هم مداوم چشم می دوزه به مونیتور و خسته نمیشه، آدمی هم که عاشق یادگیریه این طوریه، خستگی براش معنی نداره، همه ش دوس داره بخونه و یاد بگیره...


من اینجوری بودم  :Yahoo (21):  ولی بخاطر کنکور گذاشتمش کنار به خودم هم افتخار میکنم بخاطر ارادم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (117): ولی خدایی ب نظر من زندگی قرار نیس چیز خاصی داشته باشه
مهم دله خوشه
منم ک اگه بذارن فوتبال ببینم خوشه خوشم :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (112): 
ب این کارا هم کار نداشته باشین
قبول شین بعدش فکری میکنید به حالش
اقا مهدی شما هم وضعت خوبه ک
الکی نا امیدیا :Yahoo (117): 
برو بچسب به درست :Yahoo (112):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> من اینجوری بودم  ولی بخاطر کنکور گذاشتمش کنار به خودم هم افتخار میکنم بخاطر ارادم


تبریک میگم دوست عزیز به خاطر اراده ی آهنینتون

----------


## mahdi2015

> میخایین پزشکی بخونین اخرش چیکار کنی؟
> یه دسته افراد که به خاطر پولش میرن و میشینن توی مطبشون و از ساعت 8صبح تا 10 شب که مریض بیاد و اونم فلان جا وفلان جا رو چک کنه بعدم بگه چتونه و یه چنتا قرص و دارو رو بنویسه تو دفترچش و بگه به سلامت و دینگ مریض بدی این برای افرادی که تخصص دارن هم فرقی نداره فقط همینجور باید دل وروده طرفو پاره کنن تا بفهمن مرضش چیه..واین ادامه پیدا میکنه تا وقتی طرف برسه به 80 سالگیو ..خدا رحمتش کنه دکتر خوبی بود
> ویه دسته از افراد که من به شخصه عاشق این افرادم...میخادبره پزشکی و حالش از اینکه بخاد یه جا بشینه و عمل کنه و روزای تکراری داشته باشه متنفره..اما بازم میخاد بره پزشکی چرا؟چون یه اهدافی داره غیر از پول..میخاد تحقیق کنه بیماری های جدید بشناسه بیماری جدید خوب کنه علم جدید کشف کنه و کارایی خیلی باحال..که خودتون  میدونید حالا میخاد اصلن پول گیرش نیاد این ادم وقت داره برای کنکور میخونه اصلنم خست نمیشه چون اصلن هدفش جوریه که باید این درسا رو بخونه..
> حالا شما از کدوم دسته از افرادین؟
> ومطلب بعدی:
> اقا مهدی راستش از کسی مثل شما توی این دوره ی زمانی توقع چنین تاپیکی نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشین به خاطر این میگم که من از پارسال ک پیگیرکارای شما بودم خیلی پرانرژی به کاراتون ادامه میدادین و پیشرفت میکردین به طوری که  یه جورایی با این سنتون الگوی من شده بودین اما حالا تو این برهه که باید عالی باشین اینجوری..
> 
> اما اگه واقعن هدفتون اینه که فقط تو زندگی پول دربیارین پزشکی نرین یا اگه میرین به این چیزا توجه نکینن
> اگه هم پول میخاین و هم خوشی..میتونین برین اونور اب.که به نظر من اونور اب هم باز باید سختی بکشین حتی بیشتر از اینجا...اما خوبیش اینه که میتونین ایده هاتونو عملی کنین بدون پارتی..
> به هرحال امیدوارم تو زندگیتون همیشه موفق باشین و از زندگیتون لذت ببرین.


ممنون :Yahoo (1):  من کی باشم که حالا الگو باشم اما خب پارسال و اینا از زندگی درک زیادی نداشتم و بی هدف میخوندم و وقتی ترازم بالا میشد کیف میکردم همین  :Yahoo (4):  اما الان ترازم 8400 ام بیاد خب که چی حالا چی نصیبم میشه... و تازه فهمیدم علاقم به درس نبوده به تراز بوده  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mahdi2015

> ولی خدایی ب نظر من زندگی قرار نیس چیز خاصی داشته باشه
> مهم دله خوشه
> منم ک اگه بذارن فوتبال ببینم خوشه خوشم
> ب این کارا هم کار نداشته باشین
> قبول شین بعدش فکری میکنید به حالش
> اقا مهدی شما هم وضعت خوبه ک
> الکی نا امیدیا
> برو بچسب به درست


داداش وضعم از جهت درسی شاید اوکی باشه اما از جهت روحی داغونم

----------


## parnia-sh

اره 
من همیشه یه دوستی داشتم که میگفت:
تا قبل 18 سالگی زندگی نمی کنی و فقط داری زندگی که قراره بعد 18سالگیت رو کنی رو به بهترین نحو خودش میسازی

----------


## Shayan.m

> میخایین پزشکی بخونین اخرش چیکار کنی؟
> یه دسته افراد که به خاطر پولش میرن و میشینن توی مطبشون و از ساعت 8صبح تا 10 شب که مریض بیاد و اونم فلان جا وفلان جا رو چک کنه بعدم بگه چتونه و یه چنتا قرص و دارو رو بنویسه تو دفترچش و بگه به سلامت و دینگ مریض بدی این برای افرادی که تخصص دارن هم فرقی نداره فقط همینجور باید دل وروده طرفو پاره کنن تا بفهمن مرضش چیه..واین ادامه پیدا میکنه تا وقتی طرف برسه به 80 سالگیو ..خدا رحمتش کنه دکتر خوبی بود
> ویه دسته از افراد که من به شخصه عاشق این افرادم...میخادبره پزشکی و حالش از اینکه بخاد یه جا بشینه و عمل کنه و روزای تکراری داشته باشه متنفره..اما بازم میخاد بره پزشکی چرا؟چون یه اهدافی داره غیر از پول..میخاد تحقیق کنه بیماری های جدید بشناسه بیماری جدید خوب کنه علم جدید کشف کنه و کارایی خیلی باحال..که خودتون  میدونید حالا میخاد اصلن پول گیرش نیاد این ادم وقت داره برای کنکور میخونه اصلنم خست نمیشه چون اصلن هدفش جوریه که باید این درسا رو بخونه..
> حالا شما از کدوم دسته از افرادین؟
> ومطلب بعدی:
> اقا مهدی راستش از کسی مثل شما توی این دوره ی زمانی توقع چنین تاپیکی نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشین به خاطر این میگم که من از پارسال ک پیگیرکارای شما بودم خیلی پرانرژی به کاراتون ادامه میدادین و پیشرفت میکردین به طوری که  یه جورایی با این سنتون الگوی من شده بودین اما حالا تو این برهه که باید عالی باشین اینجوری..
> 
> اما اگه واقعن هدفتون اینه که فقط تو زندگی پول دربیارین پزشکی نرین یا اگه میرین به این چیزا توجه نکینن
> اگه هم پول میخاین و هم خوشی..میتونین برین اونور اب.که به نظر من اونور اب هم باز باید سختی بکشین حتی بیشتر از اینجا...اما خوبیش اینه که میتونین ایده هاتونو عملی کنین بدون پارتی..
> به هرحال امیدوارم تو زندگیتون همیشه موفق باشین و از زندگیتون لذت ببرین.


حرف حساب واقعا

----------


## arisa

من دو روز پیش که رفته بودم مشاوره ..یه خانم حدودا سی و چند ساله با دو تا بچه حدودا 5 یا 6 ساله اومده یه دختر و یه پسر..می خواست کنکور بده
فوق لیسانس داشت از دانشگاه روزانه .. با درصدای بالا :Yahoo (39): همسرش هم دکترای زیست شناسی داشت 
کنارم نشسته بود داشت ادبیات می خوند تا مشاور بیاد 
بهش گفتم هدفتون چیه واقعا ؟؟گفت محض تنوع 
گفتم چقدر می خونید ؟؟گفت ساعت مطالعم هم بالاست و اکثر تستا رو زدم 
گفت اصلا عید نه می خوام جایی برم و نه می خوام بذارم کسی بیاد 
خلاصه اینکه واقعا  برای بعضی ادمها محدودیت معنا نداره و هدفشون همه چیشون حساب می شه تلاششون جزو تفریحاتشون می شه

----------


## Healer

> داداش وضعم از جهت درسی شاید اوکی باشه اما از جهت روحی داغونم


به نظرت لبخند مریضی که تو درمانش کردی خودش زندگی نیست؟  :Yahoo (1):  
مگه زندگی جز اینکه مرهم درد خیلیا بشی ؟!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

2 تا نظر آخر جالب بود دمتون گرم

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

در کل دوستای گلم برین دنبال چیزی که ازش لذت می برین نه چیزی که پول توشه، یه مصاحبه ای از بیل گیتس دیدم که مجری ازش پرسید از همون اولشم قصد داشتی پولدارترین فرد دنیا بشی؟ جواب خیلی قشنگی داد، گفت من تنها چیزی که تو این مسیر بهش فکر نمی کردم پول بود، من فقط عاشق کاری بودم که انجام می دادم، پول خودش خود به خود جلوم سبز شد، مطمئن هم باشین تو هر رشته ای اگه عاشق رشته تون باشین به بهترین جاها می رسین، من دانشجوی انصرافی کارشناسی ارشد محیط زیستم، محیط زیست رشته ایه که شاید 99 درصد تحصیکلرده هاش بیکارن، ولی من یه هم کلاسی داشتم که عاشقانه درس می خوند، می دونین الان کجاست؟ الان دانشجوی بورسیه ی دکترای آلودگی محیط زیست تو یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های آمریکاست...

----------


## mahdi2015

"زندگی توی لبخند بیمار هست بعد درمان "
این جمله بهم آرامش داد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeed211

> داداش وضعم از جهت درسی شاید اوکی باشه اما از جهت روحی داغونم


داداش
شاید من نوزده سال بیشتر نداشته باشم
اما خیلی چیزارو تجربه کردم
دنبال عشقمم رفتم
علاقم
براش زحمت کشیدم واقعا
فوتبال همه چیز برا من بود
ینی الان اگه شاید بگن سه پاشو درس بودن فحش چیز دار بهشون بدم
اما ساعت سه شب بلند میشدم میرفتم تو زمین چمن سه تا شهرک اونور تر
تنهایی تمرین میکردم
ب جاهای خوبی هم رسیدم شاید
اما یه روز یه جا
مربی ی باشگاهی
به بابام گفت واسه اینکه پیرهن تیم مارو بپوشه باید چهار تومن بده
یه لحظه دلم هم به خودم سوخت هم به بابام
اخه مرد حساب چار تومن کجا بود؟
بابام گفت این ک تو ی بازی تمرینی دو تا گل زده یه پاس گل
از همه بازیکناتون بهتره
گفت بهتر بدتر نداریم
باید بدی
باورت میشه بابام حتی بهش گفت ک پولو قسط بندی کنه
ولی گفت نع ک نع
حس میکردم غرور بابام داره له میشه
چون حتی کار به خواهشم رسید
الانم بهش فک میکنم اشکم در میاد
بعد این همه تلاش
تو سرما و گرما تمرین کردن...

اونجا بود ک فهمیدم شاید همه چی پول نباشه
اما خیلی چیزا پوله
اگه الانم درس میخونم و تلاش میکنم
فقط بخاطر اینه ک ی روز وسطای مرداد
اون بغض بابامو جبران کنم با نتیجم
و گرن روپوش سفید و اینا ک ب نظر من پیش پا افتاده ترین چیزاس...

شاید ی درد و دل بود
اما دوس داشتم بدونی زندگی فقط تفریح نیست
انقد باید بخوری زمین و پا شی
تا طعمشو بچشی
طعم واقعی زندگیو

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atasadzadeh


در کل دوستای گلم برین دنبال چیزی که ازش لذت می برین نه چیزی که پول توشه، یه مصاحبه ای از بیل گیتس دیدم که مجری ازش پرسید از همون اولشم قصد داشتی پولدارترین فرد دنیا بشی؟ جواب خیلی قشنگی داد، گفت من تنها چیزی که تو این مسیر بهش فکر نمی کردم پول بود، من فقط عاشق کاری بودم که انجام می دادم، پول خودش خود به خود جلوم سبز شد، مطمئن هم باشین تو هر رشته ای اگه عاشق رشته تون باشین به بهترین جاها می رسین، من دانشجوی انصرافی کارشناسی ارشد محیط زیستم، محیط زیست رشته ایه که شاید 99 درصد تحصیکلرده هاش بیکارن، ولی من یه هم کلاسی داشتم که عاشقانه درس می خوند، می دونین الان کجاست؟ الان دانشجوی بورسیه ی دکترای آلودگی محیط زیست تو یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های آمریکاست...


خب من از نقاشی لذت میبرم.ولی نمیتونم برم دنبالش ب همین سادگی*

----------


## vahidz771

یه عمری تلف میکنید تا بشید یه دکتر درست حسابی ( اگه بشید! ) آخرشم که سن و سالی از آدم گذشته دیگه حوصله زندگی هم نمیمونه! اگه پزشکی میخواین بجای 7 سال عمومی 4 سالشو بکوب کار کنین بعدشم برای تحصیل برین یه کشوری مثل هند تو 3 سال پزشکی بگیرین  :Yahoo (1):  هم زندگی کردین هم درس خوندین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> داداش
> شاید من نوزده سال بیشتر نداشته باشم
> اما خیلی چیزارو تجربه کردم
> دنبال عشقمم رفتم
> علاقم
> براش زحمت کشیدم واقعا
> فوتبال همه چیز برا من بود
> ینی الان اگه شاید بگن سه پاشو درس بودن فحش چیز دار بهشون بدم
> اما ساعت سه شب بلند میشدم میرفتم تو زمین چمن سه تا شهرک اونور تر
> ...


 :Yahoo (2):  ناراحت شدم ... من اگه جات بودم شب و روز اینقد میخوندم و آخرشم یه کپی از مدرکم رو میفرستادم به اون مربی تا بفهمه دنیا دست کیه

----------


## yasintabriz

خواستم یه چیزی بگم دیدم مهدی مشکلش داره حل میشه بیخیال شدم. چون کلا ضدحال بود چیزی که میخواستم بگم

----------


## vahidz771

نمیخوام نا امید کنم ولی الان تعداد پزشکا از مریض ها بیشتر شده ...
وضع مالی مملکت هم انقدرا داغونه که حتی خیلیا برای مریضیا معمولی دکتر نمیرن!! پس باید به فکر تخصص باشید که اونم همین قدری که خوندین همین قدر دیگه هم باید بخونید ... آخر خاطرات یک پزشک هم میشه : به دنیا آمدم  :Yahoo (21):  درس خواندم و خواندم و خواندم تا به خودم آمدم دیگه حوصله خودمم نداشتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi2015

> خواستم یه چیزی بگم دیدم کهدی مشکلش داره حل میشه بیخیال شدم. چون کلا ضدحال بود چیزی که میخواستم بگم


بگو حالا ... همچینم حل نشده

----------


## mahdi2015

به دنیا آمدم خواندم آمدم زندگی کنم مردم 
اینو رو قبرم بنویسین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *خب من از نقاشی لذت میبرم.ولی نمیتونم برم دنبالش ب همین سادگی*


کار نشد نداره، کافیه از ته دل بخواین و براش تلاش کنین...

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


به دنیا آمدم خواندم آمدم زندگی کنم مردم 
اینو رو قبرم بنویسین 


خدانکنه ..بابا نگران نباش یعنی دوساعتم نمیرسی با لذت زندگی کنی..چرا بابا..بیشترم میشه*

----------


## vahidz771

> به دنیا آمدم خواندم آمدم زندگی کنم مردم 
> اینو رو قبرم بنویسین


والا ، این وقتی و انرژی و زحمتی که میکشید بزارین روی مهندسی که خیلی بهتره ! با این زحمت بعیده دانشگاه های تهران نباشی و نتونی تا دکتری نری و مهاجر نشی به یه کشور که برات ارزش قائلن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atasadzadeh


کار نشد نداره، کافیه از ته دل بخواین و براش تلاش کنین...


تا حالا 10بار ب مامانم گفتم..بار آخر گفت بمن ربطی نداره هرکاری میخای بکن..و این یه نه محکم بود*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> به دنیا آمدم خواندم آمدم زندگی کنم مردم 
> اینو رو قبرم بنویسین


زندگی همین الانه، همین لحظه ای که داریم دوستانه با هم گپ می زنیم، همون لحظه ای که درس می خونیم و ازش لذت می بریم، همون لحظه ای که مامانت با یه لیوان چایی و یه کیک میاد پیشتو مهربانانه بهت لبخند می زنه، همون لحظه ای که بابات مث کوه پشتته و همه چی رو برات تامین می کنه تا به آرزوهات برسی، زندگی همین الانم در جریانه، زندگی که فقط پول نیست، سعی کنین از داشته هاتون لذت ببرین...

----------


## mohsen..

> به دنیا آمدم خواندم آمدم زندگی کنم مردم 
> اینو رو قبرم بنویسین



مهم اینه که شما امسال دانشگاهتو قبول میشی 
بعد عشقو حال کن
دانشگاه رفتن سخت بود که ایشالا میری با این وضع خوبت

----------


## kimiagar

*با این تاپیک فهمیدم خیلی ها هدفشون پوله
من که اینطور متوجه شدم با پست های تاپیک
اگه به دنبال پولید که یه پیشنهاد دارم براتون ، سعی کنید به هر نحوی یه سرمایه ی جور کنین ، حالا میخواد دکتر بشین یا کار آزاد یا هر چیزی فقط سرمایه رو جور کنین و یه کار بزرگ راه بندازین و بعد بشینین تا آخر عمرتون بخورین!
طرف اومده ایرانسل رو تاسیس کرده معلوم نیس کجای دنیا داره حال میکنه
فامیل ما شرکت زده و یه پودری از چین وارد میکنه برای صنعت (اسم اون صنعت رو نمیبرم) میگف الان نزدیک 500 میلیون فقط از اون وزارت خونه طلب کارم
طرف ساختمون زده  n طبقه ماهی n اشلوب فقط کرایه میگیره
طرف شرکت چرم زده بعد با همین بازاریابی شبکه ای ماهی 2 میلیارد فروخته بود سال 92 که من در جریان بودم
این حرف ها حاصل تجربه ام تو بازار کار بود و اینارو گفتم اگه میخواید پول داشته باشین راهش اینه!

ولی منی که الان تو این انجمنم و دارم برا کنکور میخونم هدفم 90 درصد شخصی و فقط 10 درصد ب خاطر پوله
من خیلی تفریحات تو زندگیم داشتم ، یه روزی شما هم متوجه میشین یه سری چیزا بر تفریح مقدمه
صائب تبریزی میگه : نیست جای خواب آسایش گذرگاه جهان
*

----------


## mahdi2015

علیرضا آروین میگفت اینجا بعضیا از کنکور هم بیشتر میخونن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *تا حالا 10بار ب مامانم گفتم..بار آخر گفت بمن ربطی نداره هرکاری میخای بکن..و این یه نه محکم بود*


مامان و بابا احترامشون واجبه؛ ولی از هر روانشناسی هم بپرسین اینو میگه که والدین مالک بچه ها نیستن، شما یه انسانین و دارای اختیار، با احترام و مودبانه درخواست والدینتونو رد کنین و بپردازین به هدفی که براش خلق شدین، اگه نقاشی کشیدن شمارو هیجانی می کنه، ازش لذت می برین و عاشقشین پس شما برا این کار ساخته شدین و مطمئن باشین هیچ وقت تو رشته ی دیگه ای به اندازه ی نقاشی پیشرفت نمی کنین :-)

----------


## yasintabriz

> بگو حالا ... همچینم حل نشده



باشه پس. اولا که بیخودی شعار ندین که من عاشق پزشکیم و کتاباشو وقتی میخونم لذت میبرم و اینا. آره منم موقه نهایی کتاب تستامو میدیدم لذت میبردم میگفتم بزار نهایی تموم شه من خودمو میکشم با خوندن اینا. اون موقه تست زدن واسم لذت بود چون مجبور نبودم تست بزنم. ولی الان که اجبار شده دوست دارم برگردم نهایی تشریحی بخونم. خلاصه کلام اینکه وقتی واسه انجام کاری زور بالاسرتون نیس خیلی احتمالش بیشتره لذت ببرین ازش. ولی همینکه فردا پس فردا خوندن کتابای پزشکی واستون وظیفه شد میبینیم چقدر علاقه دارین. بله منم همیشه عاشق مطالعه غیر درسی بودم و همیشه هم خواهم بود چون کسی مجبورم نکرده بخونمش
دوما. بعضیا میگن لبخند یه مریض بعد از درمون انگیزه خوبیه. بله انگیزه خوبیه ولی نه اونقدر خوب که بری پزشکی بخونی. معلم شیمی من اون دفه یه حرفی میگفت خیلی به دلم نشست. میگه طرف بره دکتر بشه یه مطب بزنه بزرگترین کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که مرگ تعداد اندکی رو برای مدت اندکی به تعویق بندازه. ولی همین نخبه هایی که رفتن مطب زدن اگه میرفتن دنبال تحقیق و پژوهش میتونستن روی زندگی هزاران یا حتی میلیون ها نفر تاثیر بزارن(تصور کنید درمان قطعی سرطان یا ایدز چقدر میتونه مهم باشه). در نهایت هم اگه بخوایم ببینیم بازم اون برندست از نظر مالی. 
سوما. همیشه میگیم که جامعه مشکل داری. بیکاری بالاست. کار پیدا کردن سخته. واس همین میرن دنبال پزشکی. ولی واقن اگه کسی استعداد و علاقه یه رشته رو داشته باشه نمیتونه موفق شه تو همین کشور؟ خب سخته. ولی غیر ممکن نیست. ولی اگه قرار باشه همه از همون اول برن دنبال پزشکی چون آینده شغلیش خوبه این وضع هم هیچ وق درست نمیشه. 
چهارما الان میگید داری شعار میدی. اگه راس میگی چرا خودت اومدی تجربی؟ من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. 
پنجما این زیاد ربطی به جواب مهدی نداشت و بیشتر جواب پستای تاپیک بود ولی خب فعلا همین به ذهنم میرسه

----------


## mahdi2015

این امضای یکی از بچه ها بود  :Yahoo (2): که حالا نه میگم موافقم نه مخالف)
اونایی که میگن ودسه پول درس نمیخونیم 2 دستن:
1- یا خیلی پولدارن 2- یا هم می خوان جلب توجه کنن

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atasadzadeh


مامان و بابا احترامشون واجبه؛ ولی از هر روانشناسی هم بپرسین اینو میگه که والدین مالک بچه ها نیستن، شما یه انسانین و دارای اختیار، با احترام و مودبانه درخواست والدینتونو رد کنین و بپردازین به هدفی که براش خلق شدین، اگه نقاشی کشیدن شمارو هیجانی می کنه، ازش لذت می برین و عاشقشین پس شما برا این کار ساخته شدین و مطمئن باشین هیچ وقت تو رشته ی دیگه ای به اندازه ی نقاشی پیشرفت نمی کنین :-)


خیلی آرمانی حرفمیزنی؟ تو ایران زندگی میکنی شما؟*

----------


## mahdi2015

> باشه پس. اولا که بیخودی شعار ندین که من عاشق پزشکیم و کتاباشو وقتی میخونم لذت میبرم و اینا. آره منم موقه نهایی کتاب تستامو میدیدم لذت میبردم میگفتم بزار نهایی تموم شه من خودمو میکشم با خوندن اینا. اون موقه تست زدن واسم لذت بود چون مجبور نبودم تست بزنم. ولی الان که اجبار شده دوست دارم برگردم نهایی تشریحی بخونم. خلاصه کلام اینکه وقتی واسه انجام کاری زور بالاسرتون نیس خیلی احتمالش بیشتره لذت ببرین ازش. ولی همینکه فردا پس فردا خوندن کتابای پزشکی واستون وظیفه شد میبینیم چقدر علاقه دارین. بله منم همیشه عاشق مطالعه غیر درسی بودم و همیشه هم خواهم بود چون کسی مجبورم نکرده بخونمش
> دوما. بعضیا میگن لبخند یه مریض بعد از درمون انگیزه خوبیه. بله انگیزه خوبیه ولی نه اونقدر خوب که بری پزشکی بخونی. معلم شیمی من اون دفه یه حرفی میگفت خیلی به دلم نشست. میگه طرف بره دکتر بشه یه مطب بزنه بزرگترین کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که مرگ تعداد اندکی رو برای مدت اندکی به تعویق بندازه. ولی همین نخبه هایی که رفتن مطب زدن اگه میرفتن دنبال تحقیق و پژوهش میتونستن روی زندگی هزاران یا حتی میلیون ها نفر تاثیر بزارن(تصور کنید درمان قطعی سرطان یا ایدز چقدر میتونه مهم باشه). در نهایت هم اگه بخوایم ببینیم بازم اون برندست از نظر مالی. 
> سوما. همیشه میگیم که جامعه مشکل داری. بیکاری بالاست. کار پیدا کردن سخته. واس همین میرن دنبال پزشکی. ولی واقن اگه کسی استعداد و علاقه یه رشته رو داشته باشه نمیتونه موفق شه تو همین کشور؟ خب سخته. ولی غیر ممکن نیست. ولی اگه قرار باشه همه از همون اول برن دنبال پزشکی چون آینده شغلیش خوبه این وضع هم هیچ وق درست نمیشه. 
> چهارما الان میگید داری شعار میدی. اگه راس میگی چرا خودت اومدی تجربی؟ من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. 
> پنجما این زیاد ربطی به جواب مهدی نداشت و بیشتر جواب پستای تاپیک بود ولی خب فعلا همین به ذهنم میرسه


دمت گرم

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasintabriz


باشه پس. اولا که بیخودی شعار ندین که من عاشق پزشکیم و کتاباشو وقتی میخونم لذت میبرم و اینا. آره منم موقه نهایی کتاب تستامو میدیدم لذت میبردم میگفتم بزار نهایی تموم شه من خودمو میکشم با خوندن اینا. اون موقه تست زدن واسم لذت بود چون مجبور نبودم تست بزنم. ولی الان که اجبار شده دوست دارم برگردم نهایی تشریحی بخونم. خلاصه کلام اینکه وقتی واسه انجام کاری زور بالاسرتون نیس خیلی احتمالش بیشتره لذت ببرین ازش. ولی همینکه فردا پس فردا خوندن کتابای پزشکی واستون وظیفه شد میبینیم چقدر علاقه دارین. بله منم همیشه عاشق مطالعه غیر درسی بودم و همیشه هم خواهم بود چون کسی مجبورم نکرده بخونمش
دوما. بعضیا میگن لبخند یه مریض بعد از درمون انگیزه خوبیه. بله انگیزه خوبیه ولی نه اونقدر خوب که بری پزشکی بخونی. معلم شیمی من اون دفه یه حرفی میگفت خیلی به دلم نشست. میگه طرف بره دکتر بشه یه مطب بزنه بزرگترین کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که مرگ تعداد اندکی رو برای مدت اندکی به تعویق بندازه. ولی همین نخبه هایی که رفتن مطب زدن اگه میرفتن دنبال تحقیق و پژوهش میتونستن روی زندگی هزاران یا حتی میلیون ها نفر تاثیر بزارن(تصور کنید درمان قطعی سرطان یا ایدز چقدر میتونه مهم باشه). در نهایت هم اگه بخوایم ببینیم بازم اون برندست از نظر مالی. 
سوما. همیشه میگیم که جامعه مشکل داری. بیکاری بالاست. کار پیدا کردن سخته. واس همین میرن دنبال پزشکی. ولی واقن اگه کسی استعداد و علاقه یه رشته رو داشته باشه نمیتونه موفق شه تو همین کشور؟ خب سخته. ولی غیر ممکن نیست. ولی اگه قرار باشه همه از همون اول برن دنبال پزشکی چون آینده شغلیش خوبه این وضع هم هیچ وق درست نمیشه. 
چهارما الان میگید داری شعار میدی. اگه راس میگی چرا خودت اومدی تجربی؟ من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. 
پنجما این زیاد ربطی به جواب مهدی نداشت و بیشتر جواب پستای تاپیک بود ولی خب فعلا همین به ذهنم میرسه


 هر5تاش درسته*

----------


## amir.hzF

اگه هر کسی دنبال علاقش میرفت که وضع کشور این نبود  
اگه به علا قه بود الان باید شرکت کننده ی ریاضی 3 4  برابر تجربی میبود  
من خودم اگه قضیه پول نبود صد درصد وارد تجربی نمیشدم میرفتم سراغ ریاضی چون از کودکی علاقه داشتم ولی جامعه داره مجبورم میکنه که برم سراغ تجربی 

کاریش هم نمیشه کرد امیدم اینه که ایندگان بتونن برن دنبال علاقشون

----------


## Healer

> باشه پس. اولا که بیخودی شعار ندین که من عاشق پزشکیم و کتاباشو وقتی میخونم لذت میبرم و اینا. آره منم موقه نهایی کتاب تستامو میدیدم لذت میبردم میگفتم بزار نهایی تموم شه من خودمو میکشم با خوندن اینا. اون موقه تست زدن واسم لذت بود چون مجبور نبودم تست بزنم. ولی الان که اجبار شده دوست دارم برگردم نهایی تشریحی بخونم. خلاصه کلام اینکه وقتی واسه انجام کاری زور بالاسرتون نیس خیلی احتمالش بیشتره لذت ببرین ازش. ولی همینکه فردا پس فردا خوندن کتابای پزشکی واستون وظیفه شد میبینیم چقدر علاقه دارین. بله منم همیشه عاشق مطالعه غیر درسی بودم و همیشه هم خواهم بود چون کسی مجبورم نکرده بخونمش
> دوما. بعضیا میگن لبخند یه مریض بعد از درمون انگیزه خوبیه. بله انگیزه خوبیه ولی نه اونقدر خوب که بری پزشکی بخونی. معلم شیمی من اون دفه یه حرفی میگفت خیلی به دلم نشست. میگه طرف بره دکتر بشه یه مطب بزنه بزرگترین کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که مرگ تعداد اندکی رو برای مدت اندکی به تعویق بندازه. ولی همین نخبه هایی که رفتن مطب زدن اگه میرفتن دنبال تحقیق و پژوهش میتونستن روی زندگی هزاران یا حتی میلیون ها نفر تاثیر بزارن(تصور کنید درمان قطعی سرطان یا ایدز چقدر میتونه مهم باشه). در نهایت هم اگه بخوایم ببینیم بازم اون برندست از نظر مالی. 
> سوما. همیشه میگیم که جامعه مشکل داری. بیکاری بالاست. کار پیدا کردن سخته. واس همین میرن دنبال پزشکی. ولی واقن اگه کسی استعداد و علاقه یه رشته رو داشته باشه نمیتونه موفق شه تو همین کشور؟ خب سخته. ولی غیر ممکن نیست. ولی اگه قرار باشه همه از همون اول برن دنبال پزشکی چون آینده شغلیش خوبه این وضع هم هیچ وق درست نمیشه. 
> چهارما الان میگید داری شعار میدی. اگه راس میگی چرا خودت اومدی تجربی؟ من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. 
> پنجما این زیاد ربطی به جواب مهدی نداشت و بیشتر جواب پستای تاپیک بود ولی خب فعلا همین به ذهنم میرسه


حرفات در مورد همه کارا صدق نمیکنه  :Yahoo (21):  
مادرت الان مجبوره که مادرت باشه اما بازم علاقه داره به این وظیفه 
پزشک های زیادی هستن که از شغلشون لذت میبرن نمونش پزشک تخصصی بیمارستان خوی اصلا کنارش میشینی زمان از یادت میره  :Yahoo (1):  
اینکه خیلیا اومدن تجربی شاید علت نصفشون احبار و پزشکی بود اما افرادیم بودن که عاشق این رشته ان مثل خودم  :Yahoo (4):  
من شدیدا به زیست و شیمی علاقه دارم برعکس دوستی داشتم که عاشق ریاضی بود الانم پزشکی قبول شده اماحیفه چون به علاقه اش نرسید 

کارای تحقیقی کار هر دانشجویی نیست چون دردسرش زیاده 
نمیان همون اول نیازاتو تامین کنن اونم کشوری مثل ایران 

به نظرم لبخند یه انسان بخاطر تشکر از کارت اینقدری با ارزش هست که بخاطر تعداد زیادی ازین لبخندا و آدما سخت ترین کارارو انجام بدی 
فقط اینا نیست 
آدم باید برای زیباترین پارادوکس جهان بجنگه ( اشک شوق) 
لبخند و اشک خانواده ات بعد نتایج ارزش سختی های پزشکی رو داره

حرفام به نظر خیلیا شعاره اما اینا حقیقت محضه 
یه روزی حتما همه بهشون میرسن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Shayan.m

"من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. "
یکم به این جمله فکر کنیم

----------


## mahdi2015

> "من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. "
> یکم به این جمله فکر کنیم


یاسین در این مورد بیشتر توضیح بده ...

----------


## saeed211

> "من فعلا نیاز دارم به کنکور تجربی ولی بعدا قصدم اینه برم دنبال علاقم. "
> یکم به این جمله فکر کنیم


فکر؟
فکر نمیخاد
خود من قصدم همینه
مربی بایرن
تو 0200 تا 2006
فردی بود ک دکترای ریاضیات محض داشت
سه بار بایرنو قهرمان اروپا کرد
من عاشق فوتبال بودم
نشد بازی کنم
اما میخوام برم دنبال مربی گریش
ک میمیرم براش
اما اول باید یه چیزاییو اثبات کنم

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasintabriz


باید معافیت سربازی بگیرم که راحت ترین راهش با کنکور تجربیه. چرا معافیت؟ تا برم اونور. چرا اونور؟ چرا اینجا نمونم و به مردم خودم خدمت نکنم؟ به دلایل سیاسی و مذهبی. شاید مردم بتونن یه چیزایی رو تغییر بدن ولی من مشکلم با مردم نیست


خب اقایاسین اگر کنکور ریاضی میدادی راحتتر نبود زودترم میتونستی خارج بشی*

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yasintabriz


متاسفانه نه. چون علاوه بر عضو شدن در نخبگان باید یه رشته دکتری تحصیل کنم. من نیاز به بورسیه ندارم فقط باید معافیتم رو حل کنم


اهان.*

----------


## parnia-sh

> باید معافیت سربازی بگیرم که راحت ترین راهش با کنکور تجربیه. چرا معافیت؟ تا برم اونور. چرا اونور؟ چرا اینجا نمونم و به مردم خودم خدمت نکنم؟ به دلایل سیاسی و مذهبی. شاید مردم بتونن یه چیزایی رو تغییر بدن ولی من مشکلم با مردم نیست


میتونین اونور باشین وبازم به مردم خودتون کمک کنین...میدونین که چی میگم
البه بازم من حق دخالتی ندارم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mobin9898

> متاسفانه نه. چون علاوه بر عضو شدن در نخبگان باید یه رشته دکتری تحصیل کنم. من نیاز به بورسیه ندارم فقط باید معافیتم رو حل کنم


حاجی من معافیتم جوره بعدشو چطور برم خخخخ ؟   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> دمت گرم





> متاسفانه نه. چون علاوه بر عضو شدن در نخبگان باید یه رشته دکتری تحصیل کنم. من نیاز به بورسیه ندارم فقط باید معافیتم رو حل کنم
> 
> ویرایش:البته منظورم این نبود که ما خرپولیم و اینا! بلکه همشو مدیون زحمات پدرم هستم.


خب اینی گفتی واسه بچه پولداراست واسه ما فقیر فقرا هم یه چیزی بگین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


خب اینی گفتی واسه بچه پولداراست واسه ما فقیر فقرا هم یه چیزی بگین


 راست میگه یه چیم واس ما بگید*

----------


## yasintabriz

> خب اینی گفتی واسه بچه پولداراست واسه ما فقیر فقرا هم یه چیزی بگین


. 
گفتم که با اسمس. جوری باش که بچت این دغدغه هارو نداشته باشه.

----------


## mahdi2015

> دمت گرم





> . 
> گفتم که با اسمس. جوری باش که بچت این دغدغه هارو نداشته باشه.


بچم غلط کرد :Yahoo (4):  خودم می خوام زندگی کنم

----------


## mahdi2015

چرا با دمت گرم نقل میشن پستام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (21): اینجا  الان فضا طوری شده ک جون میده اهنگ
حاجی ما اخر خطیم شاهینو پلی کنی

----------


## mobin9898

> خب اینی گفتی واسه بچه پولداراست واسه ما فقیر فقرا هم یه چیزی بگین


خخخخخ والا  :Yahoo (4):  ولی خداییش من هرچی فکر میکنم اگه میخوای از زندگی لذت ببری با پزشکی و اینا نمیتونی ولی اگه بتونی بزنی تو کار نرم افزار یا سایت یا یه شرکت مثلا همین بازی king of quiz ماله دوتا صنعتی شریفیه و واسه هر دان هم بازار 2 هزار تومن پول میده و علاوه بر اون ازونطرف تبلیغات هم میکنه تو بازی دیگه خودت ببین چقدر درآمد داره ولی یه ایده درست حسابی میخواد

----------


## DALĞİN

برای کردن هر چیزی ....
باید یسری مراحل رو طی کنی 
اولین ش اینکه باید تصمیم بگیری
دومین مرحله اینکه سخت تلاش کنی 
سوم اینکه صبور باشی 
 و بعد از اینا اون لذت چند دقیقه رو احساس کنی  :Yahoo (21): 
و این لوپ همین طور تکرار میشه

=============================================
شعار ندادم واقعیت زندگی اینه
زندگی هم خودش و هم لذت هاش خیلی کوتاهه
و اگه از دیدگاه یه  فیلسوف معروفی بهش نگاه کنیم چیزی به اسم شادی وجود نداره و و هر لذتی که بدست میاری در واقع فرار از یه درده
به عبارتی دیگه یه زخم ِکه با نشستن و ناله کردن عمیق تر و چرکین تر میشه
=================================================
جمع بندی:
زندگی را باید از همین الان از همین امروز کرد
بقول شاعر غیر مجاز و زیر زمینی که در مورد تهران گفته اینجا تهرانه بخور تا خورده نشی 
در مورد زندگی هم باید گفت بک** تا کر** نشی 
=======================================
سبک نوشتن و طراحی از :-"
  @zapata@

----------


## parnia-sh

> بچم غلط کرد خودم می خوام زندگی کنم


دقیقن :Yahoo (20): بچم غلط کرد

----------


## halsey

*تا وقتی خودمون درست زندگی نکنیم دیگ بچه برا چیمونه*

----------


## Healer

ماشاالله مادر پدرای آینده  :Yahoo (21):  
طفلک نسل بعد از ما  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA.ERMIA


ماشاالله مادر پدرای آینده  
طفلک نسل بعد از ما 


*

----------


## mahdi2015

خودمونو بکشیم واسه اینکه بچمون درس نخونه بره با خیال راحت bmw سوار شه می خوام صد سال سیاه بچه نداشته باشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

> ماشاالله مادر پدرای آینده  
> طفلک نسل بعد از ما


ادم
فضاییارو میگی؟
(:

----------


## yasintabriz

> خودمونو بکشیم واسه اینکه بچمون درس نخونه بره با خیال راحت bmw سوار شه می خوام صد سال سیاه بچه نداشته باشم



اگه بچت اون مدلی باشه از اول بچه ی اون قراره مثل خودت یا حتی بدتر شه! (چقد دوراندیشم من!) . منظورم اینه که بتونه بره دنبال علاقش نه اینکه بخاطر پول بره کاری که دوس نداره. وگرنه اگه پولو بدی دستش معلومه که تنبل و بی دست و پا بار میاد

----------


## Ali77

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


به حرفات اضافه كنم كه از كجا معلوم همه سال اول قبول بشن و اينكه پزشكى و تخصصش بيشتر از ١٠ ساله
دندونم با تخصصش به همين ترتيب
ولى مسئله اى كه هست اينه كه 
*تعريف هر كس از زندگى چيه......
*اگر زندگى كردنو تو اين ميبينى كه براى كار پيدا كردن و آخرشم يه حقوق حداكثر ٤ تومنى التماس هركسيو بكنيم و آخرشم حسرت يه زندگى بى دردسر به دلمون بمونه
حرفت درسته زندگى اى كه خيلى از ماها دنبالشيم زندگى نيست

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


خودمونو بکشیم واسه اینکه بچمون درس نخونه بره با خیال راحت bmw سوار شه می خوام صد سال سیاه بچه نداشته باشم 


همونطور ک شما تلاش کردی ترازت بالا شده..تو زندگی دهنت سرویس شده ..بچه هم باید اینا رو بچشه*

----------


## mahdi2015

> *همونطور ک شما تلاش کردی ترازت بالا شده..تو زندگی دهنت سرویس شده ..بچه هم باید اینا رو بچشه*


آره ... اگه درس نخونه پدرشو در میارم (عملا خودم  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## mahdi2015

> اگه بچت اون مدلی باشه از اول بچه ی اون قراره مثل خودت یا حتی بدتر شه! (چقد دوراندیشم من!) . منظورم اینه که بتونه بره دنبال علاقش نه اینکه بخاطر پول بره کاری که دوس نداره. وگرنه اگه پولو بدی دستش معلومه که تنبل و بی دست و پا بار میاد


یه جوری گفتی مث خودت دلم به حال خودم سوخت مگه چمه الان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


آره ... اگه درس نخونه پدرشو در میارم (عملا خودم  )


*

----------


## yasintabriz

> یه جوری گفتی مث خودت دلم به حال خودم سوخت مگه چمه الان


منظورم اینه که اونم میره تو انجمن کنکور دات بیز(که نسخه آینده همین سایته!) تاپیک میزنه کی زندگی کنیم؟ وگرنه شرایط فعلیت آرزوی خیلی هاست.

----------


## parnia-sh

> یه جوری گفتی مث خودت دلم به حال خودم سوخت مگه چمه الان


هیچی فقط یکم برنامه مغزت قاطی کرده نیاز به یه برنامه نویسی دوباره داره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## payaa

جواب این سوال توی معنی زندگی کردن توی ذهن شما خلاصه میشه ! زندگی یعنی تفریح و لذت بردن ! ولی خب چه لذتی بالاتر و بزرگتر از انجام دادن کار و دنبال کردن کریر حرفه ای که خودتون دوستش دارید ؟ تعداد داوطلبان کنکور تجربی بالاست و طبیعتا این تعداد بالا علاقه و شوقشون پزشکی نیستش و جبر جغرافیایی اونا رو وادار به این کار کرده که تازه احتمال موفقیتشون با توجه به شرایط ناپایدار همین جغرافیا و سیاست گذاری های نامشخصش هم به شدت نامعلومه و شاید اصلا تا 7 سال دیگه همینطور که داره پیش میره بمونه و جفت پوچ باشه . میدونی انتهای انتخاب هدف و شغل از روی جبر جغرافیایی چی میشه ؟ نارضایتی ! اونم در هر صورت؛ واسه ی همینه که الان پیش هر کی با هر شغلی میری یه راست میناله و از نظرش هر چی بلا و عذاب الهیه سر شغل اون نازل شده. شما اگه هدفت صرفه پوله اولا با انتخاب پزشکی داری خودزنی بزرگی میکنی و دوما بهتره که یه هدف بهتر و بزرگتر و رضایت آور تر توی خودت پیدا کنی. یه دوستی گفت اگه بابام پولدار بود نقاش میشدم. مگه بابای پیکاسو و یا ون گوک پولدار بود ؟ انتخاب یه حرفه باید با عشق و علاقه بالا باشه که اگه اینطوری باشه اصلا گیریم تو ایران روت تف بندازن هم تو میتونی رنک1 اون رشته تو دانشگاهت باشی و برای ادامه تحصیل بدون هزینه بورسیه بگیری و درآمدت از پزشکای اینور که هر سال دارن کلی زیادتر میشن و رقابت شون هم سر تخصص و مطب و ... بسی سخت تر بیشتر باشه. باور کن تنها پبش نیازش کار کردن رو چهارتا مقاله توی اون فیلد و چاپ کردنش توی isi هستش بدون هزینه ی خیلی خاصی ... نگو نمیشه،نمیخوای. ترسویی و بزدل ! دل ریسک برای موفقیت نداری و یا از علاقه و یا داشتن استعدادت مطمئن نیستی !  هدفتون رو از زندگی پیدا کنین و بفهمین که توی زندگی از چی اذت میبرین و از اون روز به بعد دیگه کار نمیکنین ! چرا ؟ چون به انجام دادن چیزی که از اون لذت میبرین و تازه توش درآمد هم دارین نمیگن شغل و یا کار ...راستی هی نگین شعار، شعار ! چرا عادت کردین هی به هر حرفی که هر کی میزنه بگین شعار و بهش بگین ایده آلیست ؟ شعار وقتی فقط یه شعاره که عملی نباشه، وقتی که عملی میشه صرفا یه حرف مفت نیست. زندگیتون رو تباه نکنین و خواهشا خودتون رو به جایی نرسونین که 40 سالتون باشه و هیچ خاطره ای به شکلی که میخواین نداشته باشین و در حالی که همسر و بچه هاتون پولی که از 18 سالگی تا الان همش دارین زحمت میکشین تا بدست میارین رو به راحتی خرج میکنن نگین ای کاش کمی وقت برای علایقم داشتم. تنها در صورتی یه رشته رو بخونین که از خوندنش، از مسیرش و از انجام دادنش لذت ببرین وگرنه خودتون به دست خودتون یه جهنم برای خودتون تو این دنیا درست کردین و خدا هم قرار نیست اون دنیا بهتون تخفیفی بده چون تنها مقصرش خودتونید ! راستی شما که همه درس(شایدم خر) خون نید و دینی هم خوندید اون آیه رو بلدین که : فسیروا فی الارض ؟ جوابتون راجع به ایران و جبر جغرافیایی و ... هم تو همونه. مسیرتون رو خودتون باید برای خودتون بسازید نه عقده ها و مشاهدات ناقص و غیر تخصصی خانواده تون راجع به شغل ها، نه حرف های مفت مردم و فشار مشاورای درسی تون ! چون یه روز بهتون مثل آخر امتحان میگن ورقه ها بالا و شما میگین "کاش وقت بیشتر بود"

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط payaa


جواب این سوال توی معنی زندگی کردن توی ذهن شما خلاصه میشه ! زندگی یعنی تفریح و لذت بردن ! ولی خب چه لذتی بالاتر و بزرگتر از انجام دادن کار و دنبال کردن کریر حرفه ای که خودتون دوستش دارید ؟ تعداد داوطلبان کنکور تجربی بالاست و طبیعتا این تعداد بالا علاقه و شوقشون پزشکی نیستش و جبر جغرافیایی اونا رو وادار به این کار کرده که تازه احتمال موفقیتشون با توجه به شرایط ناپایدار همین جغرافیا و سیاست گذاری های نامشخصش هم به شدت نامعلومه و شاید اصلا تا 7 سال دیگه همینطور که داره پیش میره بمونه و جفت پوچ باشه . میدونی انتهای انتخاب هدف و شغل از روی جبر جغرافیایی چی میشه ؟ نارضایتی ! اونم در هر صورت؛ واسه ی همینه که الان پیش هر کی با هر شغلی میری یه راست میناله و از نظرش هر چی بلا و عذاب الهیه سر شغل اون نازل شده. شما اگه هدفت صرفه پوله اولا با انتخاب پزشکی داری خودزنی بزرگی میکنی و دوما بهتره که یه هدف بهتر و بزرگتر و رضایت آور تر توی خودت پیدا کنی. یه دوستی گفت اگه بابام پولدار بود نقاش میشدم. مگه بابای پیکاسو و یا ون گوک پولدار بود ؟ انتخاب یه حرفه باید با عشق و علاقه بالا باشه که اگه اینطوری باشه اصلا گیریم تو ایران روت تف بندازن هم تو میتونی رنک1 اون رشته تو دانشگاهت باشی و برای ادامه تحصیل بدون هزینه بورسیه بگیری و درآمدت از پزشکای اینور که هر سال دارن کلی زیادتر میشن و رقابت شون هم سر تخصص و مطب و ... بسی سخت تر بیشتر باشه. باور کن تنها پبش نیازش کار کردن رو چهارتا مقاله توی اون فیلد و چاپ کردنش توی isi هستش بدون هزینه ی خیلی خاصی ... نگو نمیشه،نمیخوای. ترسویی و بزدل ! دل ریسک برای موفقیت نداری و یا از علاقه و یا داشتن استعدادت مطمئن نیستی !  هدفتون رو از زندگی پیدا کنین و بفهمین که توی زندگی از چی اذت میبرین و از اون روز به بعد دیگه کار نمیکنین ! چرا ؟ چون به انجام دادن چیزی که از اون لذت میبرین و تازه توش درآمد هم دارین نمیگن شغل و یا کار ...راستی هی نگین شعار، شعار ! چرا عادت کردین هی به هر حرفی که هر کی میزنه بگین شعار و بهش بگین ایده آلیست ؟ شعار وقتی فقط یه شعاره که عملی نباشه، وقتی که عملی میشه صرفا یه حرف مفت نیست. زندگیتون رو تباه نکنین و خواهشا خودتون رو به جایی نرسونین که 40 سالتون باشه و هیچ خاطره ای به شکلی که میخواین نداشته باشین و در حالی که همسر و بچه هاتون پولی که از 18 سالگی تا الان همش دارین زحمت میکشین تا بدست میارین رو به راحتی خرج میکنن نگین ای کاش کمی وقت برای علایقم داشتم. تنها در صورتی یه رشته رو بخونین که از خوندنش، از مسیرش و از انجام دادنش لذت ببرین وگرنه خودتون به دست خودتون یه جهنم برای خودتون تو این دنیا درست کردین و خدا هم قرار نیست اون دنیا بهتون تخفیفی بده چون تنها مقصرش خودتونید ! راستی شما که همه درس(شایدم خر) خون نید و دینی هم خوندید اون آیه رو بلدین که : فسیروا فی الارض ؟ جوابتون راجع به ایران و جبر جغرافیایی و ... هم تو همونه. مسیرتون رو خودتون باید برای خودتون بسازید نه عقده ها و مشاهدات ناقص و غیر تخصصی خانواده تون راجع به شغل ها، نه حرف های مفت مردم و فشار مشاورای درسی تون ! چون یه روز بهتون مثل آخر امتحان میگن ورقه ها بالا و شما میگین "کاش وقت بیشتر بود"


 حرفای همتون خیلی قشنگه.خلی..فقط حیف که حرفه*

----------


## parnia-sh

> جواب این سوال توی معنی زندگی کردن توی ذهن شما خلاصه میشه ! زندگی یعنی تفریح و لذت بردن ! ولی خب چه لذتی بالاتر و بزرگتر از انجام دادن کار و دنبال کردن کریر حرفه ای که خودتون دوستش دارید ؟ تعداد داوطلبان کنکور تجربی بالاست و طبیعتا این تعداد بالا علاقه و شوقشون پزشکی نیستش و جبر جغرافیایی اونا رو وادار به این کار کرده که تازه احتمال موفقیتشون با توجه به شرایط ناپایدار همین جغرافیا و سیاست گذاری های نامشخصش هم به شدت نامعلومه و شاید اصلا تا 7 سال دیگه همینطور که داره پیش میره بمونه و جفت پوچ باشه . میدونی انتهای انتخاب هدف و شغل از روی جبر جغرافیایی چی میشه ؟ نارضایتی ! اونم در هر صورت؛ واسه ی همینه که الان پیش هر کی با هر شغلی میری یه راست میناله و از نظرش هر چی بلا و عذاب الهیه سر شغل اون نازل شده. شما اگه هدفت صرفه پوله اولا با انتخاب پزشکی داری خودزنی بزرگی میکنی و دوما بهتره که یه هدف بهتر و بزرگتر و رضایت آور تر توی خودت پیدا کنی. یه دوستی گفت اگه بابام پولدار بود نقاش میشدم. مگه بابای پیکاسو و یا ون گوک پولدار بود ؟ انتخاب یه حرفه باید با عشق و علاقه بالا باشه که اگه اینطوری باشه اصلا گیریم تو ایران روت تف بندازن هم تو میتونی رنک1 اون رشته تو دانشگاهت باشی و برای ادامه تحصیل بدون هزینه بورسیه بگیری و درآمدت از پزشکای اینور که هر سال دارن کلی زیادتر میشن و رقابت شون هم سر تخصص و مطب و ... بسی سخت تر بیشتر باشه. باور کن تنها پبش نیازش کار کردن رو چهارتا مقاله توی اون فیلد و چاپ کردنش توی isi هستش بدون هزینه ی خیلی خاصی ... نگو نمیشه،نمیخوای. ترسویی و بزدل ! دل ریسک برای موفقیت نداری و یا از علاقه و یا داشتن استعدادت مطمئن نیستی !  هدفتون رو از زندگی پیدا کنین و بفهمین که توی زندگی از چی اذت میبرین و از اون روز به بعد دیگه کار نمیکنین ! چرا ؟ چون به انجام دادن چیزی که از اون لذت میبرین و تازه توش درآمد هم دارین نمیگن شغل و یا کار ...راستی هی نگین شعار، شعار ! چرا عادت کردین هی به هر حرفی که هر کی میزنه بگین شعار و بهش بگین ایده آلیست ؟ شعار وقتی فقط یه شعاره که عملی نباشه، وقتی که عملی میشه صرفا یه حرف مفت نیست. زندگیتون رو تباه نکنین و خواهشا خودتون رو به جایی نرسونین که 40 سالتون باشه و هیچ خاطره ای به شکلی که میخواین نداشته باشین و در حالی که همسر و بچه هاتون پولی که از 18 سالگی تا الان همش دارین زحمت میکشین تا بدست میارین رو به راحتی خرج میکنن نگین ای کاش کمی وقت برای علایقم داشتم. تنها در صورتی یه رشته رو بخونین که از خوندنش، از مسیرش و از انجام دادنش لذت ببرین وگرنه خودتون به دست خودتون یه جهنم برای خودتون تو این دنیا درست کردین و خدا هم قرار نیست اون دنیا بهتون تخفیفی بده چون تنها مقصرش خودتونید ! راستی شما که همه درس(شایدم خر) خون نید و دینی هم خوندید اون آیه رو بلدین که : فسیروا فی الارض ؟ جوابتون راجع به ایران و جبر جغرافیایی و ... هم تو همونه. مسیرتون رو خودتون باید برای خودتون بسازید نه عقده ها و مشاهدات ناقص و غیر تخصصی خانواده تون راجع به شغل ها، نه حرف های مفت مردم و فشار مشاورای درسی تون ! چون یه روز بهتون مثل آخر امتحان میگن ورقه ها بالا و شما میگین "کاش وقت بیشتر بود"



خیلی خوب بود.تمام حرفه منم اینه.

----------


## saeed211

> یکی از بچه گفت جون میده الان آهنگ حاجی ما آخر خطیم شاهین رو پخش کنیم خدمت شما
> 4_505426782116324624



شماهم
دیه جا نماز اب نکش
جمع کن تاپیکو :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdi2015

> شماهم
> دیه جا نماز اب نکش
> جمع کن تاپیکو


خخخ اصن به آهنگی که فرستادم می خ ره فرستندش جانماز آب بکشه

----------


## payaa

> * حرفای همتون خیلی قشنگه.خلی..فقط حیف که حرفه*


توی یکی از حمله هام گفتم : شعاری که عملیش نکنی شعاره وگرنه نمیشه بهش شعار گفت. سخت بودن انجام یه کار اون رو هیچ وقت غیرممکن نمیکنه تازه اونم وقتی که خیلی ها با شرایط مشابه انجامش دادن ... امیدوارم موفق باشین و من اشتباه کنم تا این که شاید شماها درست بگین  (از نه دل میگم)

----------


## Amsterdam

دوستان همون طور که میدونید یه قانونی هس به نام قانون جذب 
ینی به هرچی فک کنی چ خوب و چ بد جذبش میکنی
حالا تو هر شرایطی که هستید به اون جیزی که میخاید فک کنید 
ینی تو خیالاتتون زندگی کنید مث من !!
و بعد قانون جذب وارد عمل میشه و اگه خیالاتتون خالص بود اونارو تبدیل به واقعیت میکنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh





خیلی خوب بود.تمام حرفه منم اینه.


خب اصلا من یک ادم ترسو..فک کنیین بعنوان یک ادم بزدل ب شما رجوع کردم..من هردفه اسم رشته هنرو میارم وسط مامانمیکهفته قهر میکنه..خونمون حکومت نظامیمیشه.. شما بگید چی کنم..فرار کنم!!!یا مثلا بزنم تو گوش مامان بگم من میخام هنربخونم!!!!!یا قایمکی برم کتاباشو بخرم بشینم هنر بخونم!فقط راهنمایی*

----------


## Amsterdam

> توی یکی از حمله هام گفتم : شعاری که عملیش نکنی شعاره وگرنه نمیشه بهش شعار گفت. سخت بودن انجام یه کار اون رو هیچ وقت غیرممکن نمیکنه تازه اونم وقتی که خیلی ها با شرایط مشابه انجامش دادن ... امیدوارم موفق باشین و من اشتباه کنم تا این که شاید شماها درست بگین  (از نه دل میگم)


داداش چن بار حمله کردی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amsterdam


دوستان همون طور که میدونید یه قانونی هس به نام قانون جذب 
ینی به هرچی فک کنی چ خوب و چ بد جذبش میکنی
حالا تو هر شرایطی که هستید به اون جیزی که میخاید فک کنید 
ینی تو خیالاتتون زندگی کنید مث من !!
و بعد قانون جذب وارد عمل میشه و اگه خیالاتتون خالص بود اونارو تبدیل به واقعیت میکنه


یعنی چجوری*

----------


## Healer

آخه قبل کنکور وقت این حرفاس  :Yahoo (1):  

اونم روز قبل قلم چی  :Yahoo (21):  
من الان تنها مشکلم قلم فرداس که چطوری عمومیا و ریاضی فیزیکو جواب بدم آخه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (50): 
موندم من که تجربیم دقیقا معتلات و دینی و تابع و... قراره به چه دردم بخوره؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA.ERMIA


آخه قبل کنکور وقت این حرفاس  

اونم روز قبل قلم چی  
من الان تنها مشکلم قلم فرداس که چطوری عمومیا و ریاضی فیزیکو جواب بدم آخه  
موندم من که تجربیم دقیقا معتلات و دینی و تابع و... قراره به چه دردم بخوره؟! 


 می توخصوصا فیزیک*

----------


## Amsterdam

> *یعنی چجوری*


یه سرچ کن راجب قانون جذب 
ببین چ چیزا نوشته لامصب  :Yahoo (4): 
واقن فک میکنم واقعیه 
این قانون میگه ذهن انسان خیلی قویه 
ببین من میگم قره قروت الان تو دهنت اب جم شد!! 
بدون که چقد ذهنت قویه که اینقد رو قره قروت زوم کردی
واس همین باید همیشه مثبت فک کنی تا بدبختیا جذبت نشن

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amsterdam


یه سرچ کن راجب قانون جذب 
ببین چ چیزا نوشته لامصب 
واقن فک میکنم واقعیه 
این قانون میگه ذهن انسان خیلی قویه 
ببین من میگم قره قروت الان تو دهنت اب جم شد!! 
بدون که چقد ذهنت قویه که اینقد رو قره قروت زوم کردی
واس همین باید همیشه مثبت فک کنی تا بدبختیا جذبت نشن


آها.جالبهینی مسایل فیزیک کوانتومم میشه باش حل کرد*

----------


## mahdi2015

اوکی برید بخونید بعدا یه فکری به حال زندکی می کنیم همینکه چندتا همدرد دیدم روحیه گرفتم فعلا

----------


## Matin VT

حالم بهم میخوره از حرفای تکراری.شعاری.مسخره.احمقانه(  درست خوندید احمقانه!به این تفکر ها میگم احمقانه.به اندیششونم احترام نمیزارم)
که برای علاقه بخون
برای فلان بخون
برای پول نخون
برای خوشحالیه بندگان خدا بخون
اینا چرته.شر و وره.
بسه دیگه حالمونو بهم نزنید ازین حرفا.زیاد شنیدیم و هممونم میدونم دروغه
اونییم که واقعا میگه دنبال پول نیستم 70 درصد دنباله پوله 30 درصد علاقه به کمک به این و اون و غیره.
یکیم مث من 99درصد برا پوله
------------
در کل اینکه اینجا ایرانه بدبختی.جاهای دیگه هم بدبختی هست.ولی بدبختیه هرجا با بقیه جاها فرق میکنه.اینم یکی از بدبختیای ماهاس*"باید 20-30 سال زندگی کرد تا که زندگی رو شروع کرد"*

----------


## payaa

> داداش چن بار حمله کردی


خودم که تا الان هیچ وقت ولی ظاهرا کیبوردم علاقه خاصی بهش داره  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


اوکی برید بخونید بعدا یه فکری به حال زندکی می کنیم همینکه چندتا همدرد دیدم روحیه گرفتم فعلا


دیگ انرژی ای موند برا خوندن.
دوباره یادم انداختی نابود شدم*

----------


## parnia-sh

> *خب اصلا من یک ادم ترسو..فک کنیین بعنوان یک ادم بزدل ب شما رجوع کردم..من هردفه اسم رشته هنرو میارم وسط مامانمیکهفته قهر میکنه..خونمون حکومت نظامیمیشه.. شما بگید چی کنم..فرار کنم!!!یا مثلا بزنم تو گوش مامان بگم من میخام هنربخونم!!!!!یا قایمکی برم کتاباشو بخرم بشینم هنر بخونم!فقط راهنمایی*


هنر رو دوست نداری
بعد چن سال خسته میشی
ببین منم همینجوری بودم از 5سالگی هنر رو دنبال کردم از مدا د تا رنگ روغن..جوری شده بودم که وقتی ناراحت شده بودم فقط اون میتونست منو خوشحال کنه ..شاید برات مسخره یبیاد ولی وقتی که بوی مداد به مشامم میخورد فقط میخاستم دوتا بال دربیارم پرواز کنم هرکی اینو بخونه فک میکنه من عاشق هنرم..ولی نیستم..چون وقتی بهش فکر کردم که ایا میخام تا اخر عمرم فقط نقاشی بکشم ..حالا بزار میلیونی پول بهم بدن..دیدم نه من..اصلن نمی تونم اینو تحمل کنم
شما هم اگه عاشق هنر بودید هر جور شده بدستش میاوردین مخصوصن الان که دیگه بزرگتر شدین..اما من هدفمو پیدا کردم گرچه سخت بود ولی شد..ووقتی به هدفم رسیدم میتونم نقاشی رو هم ادامه بدم

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh




هنر رو دوست نداری
بعد چن سال خسته میشی
ببین منم همینجوری بودم از 5سالگی هنر رو دنبال کردم از مدا د تا رنگ روغن..جوری شده بودم که وقتی ناراحت شده بودم فقط اون میتونست منو خوشحال کنه ..شاید برات مسخره یبیاد ولی وقتی که بوی مداد به مشامم میخورد فقط میخاستم دوتا بال دربیارم پرواز کنم هرکی اینو بخونه فک میکنه من عاشق هنرم..ولی نیستم..چون وقتی بهش فکر کردم که ایا میخام تا اخر عمرم فقط نقاشی بکشم ..حالا بزار میلیونی پول بهم بدن..دیدم نه من..اصلن نمی تونم اینو تحمل کنم
شما هم اگه عاشق هنر بودید هر جور شده بدستش میاوردین مخصوصن الان که دیگه بزرگتر شدین..اما من هدفمو پیدا کردم گرچه سخت بود ولی شد..ووقتی به هدفم رسیدم میتونم نقاشی رو هم ادامه بدم


باشه.*

----------


## Amsterdam

> *آها.جالبهینی مسایل فیزیک کوانتومم میشه باش حل کرد*


خخخ  :Yahoo (4): یه چیز دیگ ام بگم
تلقین خیلی خوبه 
بخدا خودم نتیجشو دیدم
فردا ازمونه بخودت تلقین کن که فردا دهنشو سرویس کنی 
یه انرژی مضاعف بهت میده 
انگیزت زیاد میشه واس سرویس کردن!! 
همش همین حرفا رو بزن و فکر منفیو مث سگ بزنش بره !
اینم بگم تلیقین رو باید باور داشته باشی 
مثلن یه سوال فیزیک میزاری جلو خودت باور کن تو ذهنت که الان حلش میکنی 
البته نه هر سوال فیزیکی !!

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> دیگ انرژی ای موند برا خوندن.
> دوباره یادم انداختی نابود شدم*


برید بخونید بابا اومدم روحیه بگیرم دیدم همه مث منن :Yahoo (4):  همینکه همدرد هست خودش انرژیه بریم بخونیم

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


برید بخونید بابا اومدم روحیه بگیرم دیدم همه مث منن همینکه همدرد هست خودش انرژیه بریم بخونیم


*

----------


## mina_77

کی زندگی کنیم؟؟؟

16تیر که سرتو بزاری رو بالشت 
فرداش که بیدار شی
زندگی لعنتی تازه شروع میشه
ایییییین ززززندگی به من یکی که خیییییلی بدهکاره

----------


## Shayan.m

"دیر زندگی کردن بهتر از هرگز زندگی نکردن است"

----------


## Forgotten

مهدی خیلی با حرفات موافق نیستم چون خیلی یک بعدی به موضدعات نگاه میکنی 
یاسین 90 درصد حرفاش درسته
به زودی حتما نظر خودمو درباره تاپیکت میزارم

----------


## babak2006

ای بابا چقدر تفاوت سنی تو  نگاه به زندگی تاثیر می زاره من 36سالمه 20سال قبل دیپلم گرفتم بنا به دلایلی نشد درس رو ادامه بدم رفتم خدمت بعدم تو بازارازاد گرچه به جای خاصی هم بخاطر این نوسانات چند سال اخیرنرسیدم ولی هیچ وقت ناامید نیستم فعلا به اندازه خرج خودم دستم به دهنم می رسه اما یکمرتبه احساس یک خلاء توزندگیم کردم  چرا منی که به علم علاقه دارم نرم دنبالش یعنی به یک باره انگیزه ایی گرفتم که حاضر شدم حتی قید ازدواج وهمه چی روبزنم تمام منابع کنکورروگرفتم خودم تو خونه بعد بیست سال شروع کردم دارم می خونم ازاول ابان امسال 
البته یک مقدارزمان خواهد برد برای یک رتبه خوب اما برام مهم نیست حتی تا کنکور 98حاضرم صبرکنم اما یک رتبه عالی بیارم برم یک دانشگاه خوب  
ذره ایی هم برام مهم نیست چه سنی می خوام فارغ اتحصیل بشم مهم اینه خودم لذت ببرم ازکاری که می کنم ازاینکه حداقل یک دوره زندگیم اون کار مفیدی که دلم می خواسته رو انجام دادم
بعد شمایی که هنوز19سالتونه نگران تفریح و کی زندگی کردنید شما راحت تا سی سالگی می تونید تخصص بگیرید یا تو رشته های دیگه به بهترین مدارج علمی برسید و برای ادامه تحصیل برید بهترین دانشگاه ها
امیدوارم دلگیر نشید ولی جوونای امروزی یکم راحت طلب شدن یکم باید سختی کشید با کشورهای اروپایی هم مقایسه نکنید اونام یک سری بها پرداختن که حالا به اون کیفیت زندگی رسیدن

----------


## babak2006

درضمن یادمرفت بگم ازورزش غافل نشید حتما ورزش کنید نه حتماورزش حرفه ایی مثلا نیم ساعت بدوید نیم ساعت نرمش کنید سه الی چهاربار درهفته کافیه
 بسیار به شما انگیزه وحس مبارزه طلبی خواهد داد 
موفق باشید

----------


## amirabedini68

یکم از لذت های زندگی بگین آدم انگیزه بگیره  :Yahoo (2): 
من دیگه هیچی بهم حال نمیده
واقعا هیچ چیزی رو نمیبینم که واسش هیجان داشته باشم یا احساس کنم لذت داره...
الان که همش خوندن و استرس کشیدنه
بعدشم که قراره کار کردن و خرج دراوردن باشه...
اگه قراره همش همین باشه پس چرا داریم زندگی میکنیم؟فایدش چی بود پس؟

----------


## faezeh_r

چقد شماها بی انصافین :Yahoo (31): 
یعنی اصلا نشده موقع درس خوندن لذت ببرین؟
یعنی هیچوقت نشده وقتی دارین زیست یا شیمی میخونین ازفهمیدن یه مطلب لبخند بیاد رو لبتون؟موقع باز کردن کارنامه کانون با دیدن
تراز بالاتون یا مثلا وقتی یکی از درستون تعریف میکنه احساس رضایت نداشتین؟؟
وقتی یه تست سخت تو یه درس دیدین که با یکم وقت گذاشتن تونستین حلش کنین خوشحال نشدین و به دوستاتون پزشو ندادین؟
خب خوشی یعنی همینا دیگه زندگی یعنی این!
وگرنه بازی و فوتبال تماشا کردن و تلگرام و اینا که حد ندارن اصلا...یهو به خودت میای میبینی 30 سالت شده یه ادم بی ارزشی و زندگیت مفت نمی ارزه!
واسه همون پولدار شدنم باید درس خوند...خوشی غیر از درس خوندن واسه من مسافرته...بابام هم فرهنگیه درامد انچنانی نداره و سفرامون اکثرا کوتاهن...منم باید درس بخونم تا سفرای خوب خوب برم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## -Morteza-

من فقط میدونم اگه الان دیر بجنبیم قطعا زندگی نمیکنیم و برعکسش رخ میده....
ولی فقط میدونم :Yahoo (21): 
نه جدا لذت ،پول،پرستیژ کافیه.مسلما پزشک شی تفریحم داری مثلا1ماه میری سفرخارجه.
تو نگران نباش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirabedini68

> چقد شماها بی انصافین
> یعنی اصلا نشده موقع درس خوندن لذت ببرین؟
> یعنی هیچوقت نشده وقتی دارین زیست یا شیمی میخونین ازفهمیدن یه مطلب لبخند بیاد رو لبتون؟موقع باز کردن کارنامه کانون با دیدن
> تراز بالاتون یا مثلا وقتی یکی از درستون تعریف میکنه احساس رضایت نداشتین؟؟
> وقتی یه تست سخت تو یه درس دیدین که با یکم وقت گذاشتن تونستین حلش کنین خوشحال نشدین و به دوستاتون پزشو ندادین؟
> خب خوشی یعنی همینا دیگه زندگی یعنی این!
> وگرنه بازی و فوتبال تماشا کردن و تلگرام و اینا که حد ندارن اصلا...یهو به خودت میای میبینی 30 سالت شده یه ادم بی ارزشی و زندگیت مفت نمی ارزه!
> واسه همون پولدار شدنم باید درس خوند...خوشی غیر از درس خوندن واسه من مسافرته...بابام هم فرهنگیه درامد انچنانی نداره و سفرامون اکثرا کوتاهن...منم باید درس بخونم تا سفرای خوب خوب برم


سال سوم هستم
مدرسه تیزهوشان معدل 19/90 شاگر اول کلاس شدم


هیچ لذتی نداشت واسم...[emoji20] [emoji58] 

تازه اینطوری که بخوای درست حسابی درس بخونی و چیزی بشی 
تا موقعی ک به هدفت برسی هم خودت نابود میشی هم خانوادت یکم اذیت میشن

کنکور خیلی بی انصافیه ...عمر آدم از بین میره
مگه چقد عمر میکنیم؟
اونم تو این سن!!! 

آخه بعدشم معلوم نیست بتونی شغل و درامدی ک میخوایو بگیری یا نه ...

----------


## hcch655688

فعلا که زندگی داره ما رو میکنه😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## javad1013

همینه که هس!غرغر نکنین الکی

----------


## amirabedini68

> همینه که هس!غرغر نکنین الکی


تا الان بهترین پاسخ این تاپیک همین بوده به نظرم [emoji58] [emoji173]

----------


## mahdi2015

> چقد شماها بی انصافین
> یعنی اصلا نشده موقع درس خوندن لذت ببرین؟
> یعنی هیچوقت نشده وقتی دارین زیست یا شیمی میخونین ازفهمیدن یه مطلب لبخند بیاد رو لبتون؟موقع باز کردن کارنامه کانون با دیدن
> تراز بالاتون یا مثلا وقتی یکی از درستون تعریف میکنه احساس رضایت نداشتین؟؟
> وقتی یه تست سخت تو یه درس دیدین که با یکم وقت گذاشتن تونستین حلش کنین خوشحال نشدین و به دوستاتون پزشو ندادین؟
> خب خوشی یعنی همینا دیگه زندگی یعنی این!
> وگرنه بازی و فوتبال تماشا کردن و تلگرام و اینا که حد ندارن اصلا...یهو به خودت میای میبینی 30 سالت شده یه ادم بی ارزشی و زندگیت مفت نمی ارزه!
> واسه همون پولدار شدنم باید درس خوند...خوشی غیر از درس خوندن واسه من مسافرته...بابام هم فرهنگیه درامد انچنانی نداره و سفرامون اکثرا کوتاهن...منم باید درس بخونم تا سفرای خوب خوب برم


بله خیلیا هم از آرامش دریا لذت میبرن ولی زیادیش هم باعث دریا زدگی میشه درسم همینه اینایی هم گفتی اوکی ولی خیلی وقتام شده از نفهمیدن یه مطلب و سختی یه سوال خواستم سرمو بکوبم به دیوار

----------


## Mr.amp98

> چقد شماها بی انصافین
> یعنی اصلا نشده موقع درس خوندن لذت ببرین؟
> یعنی هیچوقت نشده وقتی دارین زیست یا شیمی میخونین ازفهمیدن یه مطلب لبخند بیاد رو لبتون؟موقع باز کردن کارنامه کانون با دیدن
> تراز بالاتون یا مثلا وقتی یکی از درستون تعریف میکنه احساس رضایت نداشتین؟؟
> وقتی یه تست سخت تو یه درس دیدین که با یکم وقت گذاشتن تونستین حلش کنین خوشحال نشدین و به دوستاتون پزشو ندادین؟
> خب خوشی یعنی همینا دیگه زندگی یعنی این!
> وگرنه بازی و فوتبال تماشا کردن و تلگرام و اینا که حد ندارن اصلا...یهو به خودت میای میبینی 30 سالت شده یه ادم بی ارزشی و زندگیت مفت نمی ارزه!
> واسه همون پولدار شدنم باید درس خوند...خوشی غیر از درس خوندن واسه من مسافرته...بابام هم فرهنگیه درامد انچنانی نداره و سفرامون اکثرا کوتاهن...منم باید درس بخونم تا سفرای خوب خوب برم


یه چیز درست گفتی همینه.
 :Yahoo (20): 
ولی دوران کنکور پر از ناراحتی و استرسه

----------


## vahidz771

> چقد شماها بی انصافین
> یعنی اصلا نشده موقع درس خوندن لذت ببرین؟
> یعنی هیچوقت نشده وقتی دارین زیست یا شیمی میخونین ازفهمیدن یه مطلب لبخند بیاد رو لبتون؟موقع باز کردن کارنامه کانون با دیدن
> تراز بالاتون یا مثلا وقتی یکی از درستون تعریف میکنه احساس رضایت نداشتین؟؟
> وقتی یه تست سخت تو یه درس دیدین که با یکم وقت گذاشتن تونستین حلش کنین خوشحال نشدین و به دوستاتون پزشو ندادین؟
> خب خوشی یعنی همینا دیگه زندگی یعنی این!
> وگرنه بازی و فوتبال تماشا کردن و تلگرام و اینا که حد ندارن اصلا...یهو به خودت میای میبینی 30 سالت شده یه ادم بی ارزشی و زندگیت مفت نمی ارزه!
> واسه همون پولدار شدنم باید درس خوند...خوشی غیر از درس خوندن واسه من مسافرته...بابام هم فرهنگیه درامد انچنانی نداره و سفرامون اکثرا کوتاهن...منم باید درس بخونم تا سفرای خوب خوب برم


انصافا نشده  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط یبار شده اونم سر درس کامپیوتر بود که ویژوال بیسیک کار میکرد چون از قبل بلد بودم یکم شیرین بود  :Yahoo (21):  اونم که مربوط به سه سال پیش هست ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Morteza-

> همینه که هس!غرغر نکنین الکی


خخخخ :Yahoo (4): 
یاد یه مشاور افتادم.4جلسه رفتم باش مشاوره که راه بیفتم توی شهریور و اول مهر.
مروضه میخوندم براش بعد میگفت ببین مشکلی نداره ناراحتی درس نخونیم.نظرت چیه؟راحت ترم هست.
گفتم خب نمیشه که :Yahoo (21): 
گفت پس غر غر نکن درستو بخون همه این مرحله رو رد کردن یا باید رد کنن

----------


## Mr.amp98

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


داداش گلم اونا هم به تو حسودی شون میشه که چرا این زمان ها رو از دست دادن و الان حتی باید پول توی جیبی شون رو از باباشون بگیرن و وقتی از موفقیت های افراد دیگه حرف زده میشه باید از خجالت سرشون رو بندازن پایین. دوس داری بیکار بشی و این مشکلات رو داشته باشی؟

----------


## aidaa

زندگی همینه دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  تازه کنکور اولشه 
الان استرس کنکور داری بعد استرس امتحانای دانشگاه بعد کار و ازدواج و مخارج زندگیو بچه و اینا  :Yahoo (21):  همه جای دنیا هم همینه یه جا  کمتر ی جا بیشتر 
ولی از همینا هم میشه لذت برد

----------


## halsey

*ااقامهدی، یه تاپیک زدی و کلی ناراحتم کردی:/
بخدا دهنم سرویس شد تا برگردم مود قبلیم:/
هی رفتم اهنگ شاد موزیک ویدیو فیلم دهنم آسفالت شد تا دوباره مثل قبل شدم*

----------


## alireza378

سلام
یه استادی داشتم خیلی مرد خوبی بود
یه بار بهم یه چیزی گفت فکر کنم به درد شما هم خیلی میخوره
بهم گفت هر وقت یه صدایی توی وجودت ازت پرسید:"برای چی درس میخونی!؟"
این صدای نفس ات هست ، نفس ات میخواد رها و آزاد باشه ، هر کاری دلش میخواد بکنه
این استاد میگفت وقتی این سوال توی ذهنت میاد جوابشو اینطوری بده: " تا چشمت کور بشه! من باید درس بخونم"

----------


## mahdi2015

> *ااقامهدی، یه تاپیک زدی و کلی ناراحتم کردی:/
> بخدا دهنم سرویس شد تا برگردم مود قبلیم:/
> هی رفتم اهنگ شاد موزیک ویدیو فیلم دهنم آسفالت شد تا دوباره مثل قبل شدم*


خب اون توجه اولش رو به همین خاطر گذاشتم دیگه

----------


## halsey

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


خب اون توجه اولش رو به همین خاطر گذاشتم دیگه


آره،میدونم، ولی خب گذشت دیگه*

----------


## unlucky

> پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ 
> 
> باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه


منظورت این بود مام مث ادمای بیکار بیخیال بشیم و بریم حال کنیم ؟

کاملا باهات موافقماا
این زندگیو اگه باهاش حال نکنی انگار زندگیتو باختی

ولی برای حال کردن به پول احتیاج داریم
به موقعیت اجتماعی نیاز داریم
یه زن خوب احتیاج داریم
به... احتیاج داریم

و اینا بدون زحمت به دست نمیاان

باور کن ماهم دوس داریم با رفیقا بریم مسافرت حال کنیم  :Yahoo (21): 
یا مثلا  با بریم جت اسکی سوار شیم

یا اگه متاهل باشی با زن و بچه هم میشه بری

باور کن منم بدم نمیاد برم سواحل فلوریدا  رو  قایقا  قر بدم
یا برم لاسوگاس یه دس پوکر بزنم

اما وقتی اون چیزایی که بالا گفتمو نداشته باشی  چجوری میخوای حال کنی ؟؟

اونارو نداشته باشی حال کردنت اون حااالی ک فک میکنی نمیشه

پس مجبوری یه مقدار عمرتو صرف اونا کنی 
که حداقل در زمان پیری هم که شدی بتونی حال کنی
و بچت بتونه بعد از تو کل زندگیشو حال کنه

ولی اگه زحمت نکشی
خودت که درست و حسابی حال نمیکنی هیچی
بچتم یا کلا حال نمیکنه
یا نصف عمرشو میزاره  تا به حال کردن برسه

خلاصه همین اشو همین کاسس
امیدوارم موفق باشی  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## halsey

*در کل جمع بندی تاپیک هم این میشه که:
درکنار درس خوندن هم میشه از زندگی لذت برد،و رسیدن به موفقیت های بزرگ از همینجا شروع میشه، تقریبا118روز تحمل کنیم این دوران هم میگذره و درسته که توی دانشگاهم باید تلاش کرد و خوند، اما بازم وقت هست برای تفریح، همه چیز نسبیه تو زندگی، نه درس مطلق داریم نه تفریح مطلق،و اینکه بالاخره زندگی هرکدوم از ماها با همین تناقضات میچرخه دیگه مشکلات و مود بد هم رفتنیه*

----------


## pMn

*هر وقت احساس کردین درس زیادی بهتون فشار میاره برین یوتیوب ببینین دانش آموزای کره یا ... چجوری زندگی میکنن

صبح ساعت 8 صبح شروع میکنن تا ساعت 11شب -  یعنی شب از مدرسه میان بیرون !!! تازه یه قسمتی تو مدرسه دارن که به انگلیسی میشه  "Self Learning"  بعد از ساعت 11 بعضیا میرن اونجا بازم درس

میخونن شبای امتحان. مستندشو میتونین تو نت پیدا کنین

تازه اینم در نظر بگیرین اونا عید نوروز و اینجور تعطیلی ها ندارن :/


*

----------


## Niloofar17

قرار بود تاپيك انرژي منفي بده؟
چرا به من انرژي مثبت داد؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

به نظر من همه ی این دلزدگی ها به خاطر اینه که تک ارزشی شدیم، روان شناس من همیشه تاکید می کرد روی این بحث که زندگی از 9 تا ارزش بنیادین تشکیل شده: تحصیل، اشتغال، سلامتی، هنر، فراغت و سرگرمی، روابط زناشویی (برا متاهلا :-) )، روابط خانوادگی، روابط دوستانه و روابط اجتماعی. می گفت هر آخر هفته بررسی کن ببین به هر کدوم از اینا چقد پرداختی، اگه همه ی اینارو باهم پیش بردی هیچ وقت از هیچ کدومشون دلزده نمی شی و میشه گفت زندگیت ارزشمنده ولی اگه فقط به چندتاشون پرداختی و از بقیه غافل شدی بدون که به زودی یه جای کارت خواهد لنگید، صبح تا شب تو خونه نشستن و فقط درس خوندن یه جایی آدمو خسته می کنه، درس خوندن که سهله شما یه هفته صبح تا شب کارت تفریح کردن باشه دیگه از تفریح کردن هم حالت به هم می خوره، به نظر من خوبه که یه پشت کنکوری مثلا برا ارزش سلامتیش یک روز در میون نیم ساعت ورزش کنه، نیم ساعت تو پارک نزدیک خونه قدم بزنه، هفته ای یه بار خونه ی خاله ای دایی ای بره، هفته ای یکی دو ساعت یه هنری مث خطاطی یا نقاشی یا موسیقی رو بهش بپردازه، همه ش که درس نمیشه :-) به شرط برنامه ریزی میشه به همه ی این ارزش ها پرداخت، درسته الان غالب وقتمونو برا مطالعه باید بذاریم ولی مطمئن باشین به جایی برنمی خوره که هر هفته یه تیکه ی کوچیکی از زمانمونو هم به بقیه ی ارزش هامون بپردازیم، رتبه ی یک پارسال هم هفته ای 3 جلسه شناشو می رفت، دیگه شورشو درنیارین  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## payaa

> قرار بود تاپيك انرژي منفي بده؟چرا به من انرژي مثبت داد؟


ابتلا به بیماری سادیسم (لذت از رنج بردن) ؟ (شوخی میکنم)

----------


## Niloofar17

> ابتلا به بیماری سادیسم (لذت از رنج بردن) ؟ (شوخی میکنم)


نه والا از ناراحتي بقيه خوشحال نشدم كه
بعضي از دوستان نظراتي كه دادن اميدوار كننده بود همين :Yahoo (117):

----------


## دنیا99

خب دوستانی که پزشکی میخوننو لذت میبرنو بعدشم تفریحاتشونو میکنن ینی باماها فرق دارن؟!خب میشینیم میخونیم بعدشم میخونیمو تفریح میکنیم ینی پزشکی واقعا یه غوله؟!کاش سیستم اموزشی یه جوری بود ادم میتونس یه ماه رشته ی موردعلاقشو لمس کنه اونجوری الان تعداد داوطلبای تجربی سربه فلک نمیکشید شاید خیلی ازماها میرفتیم سمت رشته های اسون هم زندگی هم کار هم درس اینجوری بهتر بود

----------


## mahdi2015

> قرار بود تاپيك انرژي منفي بده؟
> چرا به من انرژي مثبت داد؟


قرار هم نبود انرژی منفی باشه ... قرار بود یه عده بیان یه مشکلی رو حل کنن

----------


## yasintabriz

> قرار هم نبود انرژی منفی باشه ... قرار بود یه عده بیان یه مشکلی رو حل کنن



فک کنم مشکلت حل که نشد هیچ یکم هم به شدت و دامنش اضافه شد  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdi2015

> فک کنم مشکلت حل که نشد هیچ یکم هم به شدت و دامنش اضافه شد


خخخ نه بهتر شد

----------


## TheBadCat

> منظورت این بود مام مث ادمای بیکار بیخیال بشیم و بریم حال کنیم ؟
> 
> کاملا باهات موافقماا
> این زندگیو اگه باهاش حال نکنی انگار زندگیتو باختی
> 
> ولی برای حال کردن به پول احتیاج داریم
> به موقعیت اجتماعی نیاز داریم
> یه زن خوب احتیاج داریم
> به... احتیاج داریم
> ...


مغز ما معمولا در تخمین اینکه چقدر بعد از رسیدن به موفقیت شاد میشیم اشتباه میکنه
واسه همین خیلی وقتا انقدری که خودمون فکر میکردیم شاد نمیشیم و بعدشم به همین خاطر نارحت میشم  :Yahoo (94): 
برای "حال کردن" هم تقریبا به هیچ کدوم از اینا نیاز نداری  :Yahoo (94):  90% ادمای جهان هیچ وقت این چیزارو تجربه نمیکنن ولی خوب همچین ناراحت هم به نظر نمیان  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## unlucky

> مغز ما معمولا در تخمین اینکه چقدر بعد از رسیدن به موفقیت شاد میشیم اشتباه میکنه
> واسه همین خیلی وقتا انقدری که خودمون فکر میکردیم شاد نمیشیم و بعدشم به همین خاطر نارحت میشم 
> برای "حال کردن" هم تقریبا به هیچ کدوم از اینا نیاز نداری  90% ادمای جهان هیچ وقت این چیزارو تجربه نمیکنن ولی خوب همچین ناراحت هم به نظر نمیان


.
ناراحت ب  نظر نیومدن با حال کردن خیلی فرق میکنه

تو وقتی پول نداری با رفیقات بری شمال سوار جت اسکی بشی
به اون چیزایی ک گفتم نیاز نداری ؟؟؟

وقتی میری زن بگیری میگن چیکاره ای چی داری
چجوری زن خوب گیرت میاد |؟

وقتی میری توی اجتماع بگن یه کارگر معمولی هستی

چجوری حال میکنی ؟؟

با  رسم شکل توضیح بده ببینم  چجوری احتیاج نداری ؟؟

اون زمینه ای که همه با هر موقعیت و شغلی حال میکنن مال کشورای پیشرفته و جهان اوله

با اجازتون ما تو ایران زندگی میکنیم
جز ایالت لس انجلس نیستیم  :Yahoo (21): 

البته نمیگم اگه اینارو نداشته باشی نمیشه حال کنی
ولی این حال با اون حاااال خییلی فرق داره

مردکی با لقمه ای نان در صفا
آن یکی با مرغ بریان در صفا
هر دو در حالند
اما این کجا و ان کجا

----------


## _AHMADreza_

هنوز اینجا پلاسین ؟  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (83):

----------


## shahrzaaad

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


*زندگی همینه !
ما تا وقتی زندگی می کنیم که یه هدفی داشته باشیم و برای رسیدن بهش تلاش کنیم !
کنکور یه هدفه .. مدرک گرفتن ، تخصص گرفتن یه هدفه ! 
شما براش تلاش میکنی و همینه که زنده نگهت می داره ! 
مشکل شما نگاهیه که دارید ! 
شما فقط به مقصد فکر می کنید و لحظه ای که قراره بهش برسید !
افراد بیکار فقط به مسیر فکر میکنن و براشون مهم نیست به کجا می رسن . هر کار دلشون می خواد میکنن . هر جا دلشون بخواد می رن . ولی مطمئن باشید همه ته دلشون از این که هیچ هدفی ندارن غصه می خورن . حتی اگه به این موضوع اعتراف نکنن !  
ولی زندگی یعنی مسیر و مقصد در کنار هم . هر کدوم از اینا بدون هم معناشونو از دست میدن . هر آدمیو نا امید میکنن و بعد یه مدت خسته !

راه حلش تو اینه که یاد بگیریم در کنار توجه به مقصدمون و تلاش برای رسیدن بهش ، از مسیر هم لذت ببریم . 
نیازی نیست برای رسیدن به مقصد بکوب گاز بدیم . میشه گاهی توقف کنیم و کار هایی که خوشحالمون میکنه رو انجام بدیم .. 

الان که چیزی تا کنکور نمونده .. ولی بازم میشه کار هایی کرد که ادامه ی این مسیر خستمون نکنه . 
مثلا دیدن یه فیلم  .. خوندن بخشی از یه کتاب . گوش دادن موزیکای شاد و هر چیزی ( البته کنترل شده نه اونقدر که یک روزمون رو کامل هدر بده ) ! 

تو دوران دانشگاه هم ، با یه برنامه ریزی درست میشه در کنار درس ، تفریح کرد . 
می تونیم مسافرت بریم . با دوستامون بریم بیرون و خلاصه هر کاری که دوست داریم انجام بدیم !! 

زندگی سخت نیست ، اگه سخت نگیریمش !*

----------


## Pasteur

قابل توجه استارتر و دیگران:
مشکل خیلی از آدما ومخصوصا خیلی از ما ایرانیا اینه که فکر میکنیم بقیه حتما باید مثل ما فکر کن. در مورد اینکه زندگی و خوشبختی چی هست هر کسی نظری داره .

----------


## satar98

*بعد مرگ!!
«فقط محض متفاوت بودن: ))»*

----------


## mahdi2015

نتیجه : رجوع به پست shahrzaad توی همین صفحه
دیگه هم بحث نکنید  و نظر هم به خورد کسی نمیدن نظر رو بیان می کنن pasteur 
یکی از بچه های بالای سایت  :Yahoo (4):  هم بیاد تاپیک رو ببنده

----------


## Forgotten

خب بچه ها سلام و درود دوباره 

اول مهدی جان میخوام دعوتت کنم که این ویدیو رو ببینی 
vlc-record-2017-03-09-20h47m08s-2-17-2017 5-39-56 PM.mp4-

با دیدن این ویدیو میفهمی که وضع سیستم آموزشی ایران از همون سالایی که من و تو به دنیا نیومده بودیم خراب بوده و الانم هست و مطمئنا تا سال ها هم وضع همین خواهد بود در واقع مشکل اصلی اینجاست : استعداد یابی صورت نمیگیره در نتیجه هر کسی در جایگاهی قرار میگیره که اون جایگاه واقعیش نیست ، یا مطابقش استعادش نیست یا مطابق علاقش نیست در صورتی که موفقیت و مهم تر از اون رضایت از زندگی زمانی حاصل میشه که این دو تا در راستای هم باشن یعنی علاقه و استعداد اون موقع مطمئنا پول و سایر چیز هارو هم به دنبال خواهد داشت 
الان خیلیا وارد رشته تجربی میشن اما درصد بالایی از اونها فقط به خاطر گفته مردم که اقا تو ریاضی و انسانی کار نیست و ... وارد این رشته میشن نتیجش میشه چی ؟ میشه این که درصد بالایی از افراد چه تو دوران دبیرستان و چه تو دوران دانشگاه بی رغبت میشن 
میخوام این نتیجه گیری رو کنم که دلیل اینکه تو درس خوندن رو جزء زندگیت حساب نمیکنی همینه چون به علاقت و اون چیزی از خودت تصور میکنی ارتباط چندانی نداره اگه کاری با علاقه انجام بشه از گذشتن زمان اصلا چیزی نمیفهمی ! اگه بشینی پای پی سی و بخای یه برنامه رو بنویسی میتونی مدام 12 ساعت کار کنی بدون اینکه متوجه گذر زمان بشی مثل همون دانشجویی هست که علاقه واقعی به پزشکی داره و روزی 12 ساعت میخونه ! خلاصه زندگی برای هر شخصی یه جور تعریف میشه ! 

خب جالا این حرفا دیگه وقتش گذشته از این به بعدو باید چی کار کنی حالا که تو مسیری و نمیتونی برگردی و درستش کنی باید چی کار کنی 

چیزایی که میگم واقعیه و من درآوردی نیست : 
ببین دانشجوها توی دانشگاه چند دسته میشن : 
دانشجو هایی که از من کنکوری هم مطالعه بیشتری دارن و طبق شنیده هام هستن ولی کمن ، البته من به کارشون احترام میزارم ولی نمیدونم هدفشون چیه شاید هدفشون رنک شدن توی دانشگاه یا ... هست 
دانشجو هایی که تعادلی کار میکنن و هم به نفریحشون میرسن هم درسشون و ... و معدلشون هم الف میشه (بالای 17 ) 
دانشجوهایی که افراطی کار میکنن و فقط دنبال خوشگذرانین و با معدل بالای 12 و شب امتحانی ترمو قبول میشن و میرن 


تو مطمئنا دوست نداری جزو گروه اول باشی اما میتونی جزو گروه دوم باشی 
در دوران دانشجویی 24 ساعت روزانه وقت داری اگه بین 3 تا 4 ساعت توی برنامت به صورت مدادم درس بخونی هم معدلت الف میشه و هم میتونی به سایر کارات برسی و دنبال اون یکی علاقتم بری اما دیگه نباید انتظار داشته باشی کارای خارق العاده توی هر کدوم داشته باشی چون زوم در چند زمینه از کیفیت و نتیجه می کاهه ! 

میدونی چرا بعضی پزشکا موفق تر از بقیه هستن ؟ پزشکی میشناسم توی همه هفت هشت تا استان به مدت شش ماه شش ماه ازش نوبت میگیرن ؟ میدونی علت اصلیش چیه ؟ آپدیت بودن ! یعنی حتی بعد از 30 سالگی که متخصص هم شدی بازم مطالعه داری ! از یک پزشک موفق هیچ موقع مطالعه نباید دور باشه پس اگه اینجا بخایم با دیدگاه تو نگاه کنیم هیچ زمانی دیگه نمیتونی زندگی کنی ، چون برای پزشک موفق بودن باید همیشه مطالعه داشته باشی تا با اطلاعات روز دنیا بروز باشی ! مصاحبه پروفسور سمیعی رو حتما دیدی ؟ بارها گفت من سعی میکنم آپ تو دیت باشم ! 
ریاسیت یکی از دانشگاه های موفق ایران شبی چهار ساعت میخوابه چون در زمینه مدیریت مطالعه میکنه و این میشه که دانشگاهش میشه یکی از موفق ها ( اگه اسمشو خواستی توی خصوصی میگم ) 

پا رو توی مسیری گذاشتی که موفقیت توی اون فقط با مطالعه امکان پذیره و بروز بودن پس دیگه تا آخر عمرت باید بخونی اما متعادل تا هم به زندگی برسی هم به درست ! 
یه برنامه نویسم وضعیتش همینه باید روز به روز اپدیت باشه و فریم ورک های جدیدی که میاد رو مدام یادم بگیره تا به درآمد خوب برسه 

خلاصه اینکه در دوران پزشکی باید ابعاد مختلف زندگیت رو تقویت کنی وگرنه دووم نمیاری !

حالا میخوام اثبات کنم که وقت به اندازه کافی در دوران پزشکی هست 
1- شهاب اناری در دوران پزشکی با وجود عدم علاقه به این رشته کتاب تالیف کرد ، توی موسسات تدریس کرد و مهم تر اینکه توی این دوران ازدواجم کرد 
2- اشکان هاشمی در دوران پزشکی تدریس میکرد و توی این دوران ازدواج کرد و سال اخر پزشکیش اگه خوب یادم مونده باشه برای الگو کتاب تالیف کرد
3- فردین جوادی که هم کتاب تالیف میکنه هم همایش میزاره هم دانشجوی رشته پزشکی هست 
4- و کلی داشنجوی رشته پزشکی که زدن تو کار تدریس و مشاوره 

پس همه در کنار کار زندگی هم کردن حالا تو در کنار رشته خودت به برنامه نویسیم بپرداز مطمئنا وقت  خواهد شد نخواستی به جاش بزن تو کار تفریح ! انقدر وقت خواهی داشت 

پاسخ بعضی از دوستان : 

زیاد بودن پول شاید مشکلاتی رو حل نکنه ولی نبودش زندگی رو به کام آدم تلخ میکنه 
پس باید به گول هم فکر کرد 

دوستانی که زیادی از کمک کردن به مردم حرف میزنن : یه رفتگرم در حد خودش به مردم کمک میکنه ! پس مطمئن باشید هدف شما از اومدن به این رشته فقط کمک کردن به مردم نیست 

ایران جای خوبی نیست چون آموزش و پرورشش فلجه پس همین ادما میان بالا وضع کشور میشه این یه لحظه فکر کن اگه استعداد یابی درستی صوت میگرفت و همه میرفتن دنبال علاقشون چقدر توی حوزه های مختلف کشور پیشرفت داشت 
نتیجه گیری @yasintabriz : نزار اصلا بچت ایران به دنیا بیاد به خاطر تمام توضیحاتی که بالا دادم   :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahdi2015

> خب بچه ها سلام و درود دوباره 
> 
> اول مهدی جان میخوام دعوتت کنم که این ویدیو رو ببینی 
> vlc-record-2017-03-09-20h47m08s-2-17-2017 5-39-56 PM.mp4-
> 
> با دیدن این ویدیو میفهمی که وضع سیستم آموزشی ایران از همون سالایی که من و تو به دنیا نیومده بودیم خراب بوده و الانم هست و مطمئنا تا سال ها هم وضع همین خواهد بود در واقع مشکل اصلی اینجاست : استعداد یابی صورت نمیگیره در نتیجه هر کسی در جایگاهی قرار میگیره که اون جایگاه واقعیش نیست ، یا مطابقش استعادش نیست یا مطابق علاقش نیست در صورتی که موفقیت و مهم تر از اون رضایت از زندگی زمانی حاصل میشه که این دو تا در راستای هم باشن یعنی علاقه و استعداد اون موقع مطمئنا پول و سایر چیز هارو هم به دنبال خواهد داشت 
> الان خیلیا وارد رشته تجربی میشن اما درصد بالایی از اونها فقط به خاطر گفته مردم که اقا تو ریاضی و انسانی کار نیست و ... وارد این رشته میشن نتیجش میشه چی ؟ میشه این که درصد بالایی از افراد چه تو دوران دبیرستان و چه تو دوران دانشگاه بی رغبت میشن 
> میخوام این نتیجه گیری رو کنم که دلیل اینکه تو درس خوندن رو جزء زندگیت حساب نمیکنی همینه چون به علاقت و اون چیزی از خودت تصور میکنی ارتباط چندانی نداره اگه کاری با علاقه انجام بشه از گذشتن زمان اصلا چیزی نمیفهمی ! اگه بشینی پای پی سی و بخای یه برنامه رو بنویسی میتونی مدام 12 ساعت کار کنی بدون اینکه متوجه گذر زمان بشی مثل همون دانشجویی هست که علاقه واقعی به پزشکی داره و روزی 12 ساعت میخونه ! خلاصه زندگی برای هر شخصی یه جور تعریف میشه ! 
> 
> ...


من دیگه قطعا میرم دندانپزشکی چون مطمئنم به پزشکی چه از جهت خود کارش و چه تحصیلش علاقه ندارم و حتی متنفرم دندانپزشکی هم رشته سختیه اما خیلی خیلی ریلکس تر از بقیه رشته هاست بیشتر عملیه

----------


## Farhadmed96

قرار نیس ما زندگی کنیم عکسش اتفاق میفته...
اگداریم صب تا شب خر میزنیم برا نسلمون اگ باشه ک اسوده باشن

----------


## amirdostaneh

> من دیگه قطعا میرم دندانپزشکی چون مطمئنم به پزشکی چه از جهت خود کارش و چه تحصیلش علاقه ندارم و حتی متنفرم دندانپزشکی هم رشته سختیه اما خیلی خیلی ریلکس تر از بقیه رشته هاست بیشتر عملیه


khobe baz

shebahat hayi ham darim ba ham

----------


## payaa

احترام به والدین واقعا واجبه اما خب واقعا شرم بر والدین مون باد که شرایط رو در حالی که فراهم نکرده بودن ما رو در شرایطی قرار دادن که مجبور شیم برای حداقلی ها خودمون و علایقمون رو فدا کنیم ... خواهشا شما ها تا شرایط رو فراهم نکردین حداقل والدین آینده نشین (میگم چون میبینم راجع به بچه و ازدواج و اینا راحت صحبت میکنین)

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

سلام
عجب آب وهوایی داره این دوران عید...مار رو از سوراخ بیرون میکشه..تا برسه به کنکوریای گگولی مگولی.

عید پر درسی را برایتان خواستارم... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## matrooke

سلام
تعریف شما از زندگی چیه؟
اینطوری که شما میگی پس هیچکی زندگی نمیکنه.
با تشکر :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mahdi2015

> سلام
> تعریف شما از زندگی چیه؟
> اینطوری که شما میگی پس هیچکی زندگی نمیکنه.
> با تشکر


تعریف من از زندگی این هست که هر کاری انجام بدم به جز اون کاری که بهش علاقه ای ندارم مثل کتاب خواندن (به شرطی که قرار باشه تمام نکاتش رو حفظ کنم ) که حالا قبلا علاقه داشتم منتهی الان فکر می کنم یه مقدار زده شدم از درس و باید یه مسافرتی  برم

----------


## mahdi2015

و اینکه ممنون از پاسخ همه تاپیک بزرگی شد فکر نمی کردم اینقدر دنباله دار بشه و مشکل من تقریبا حل شد مرسی و دمتون گرم موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali77

> احترام به والدین واقعا واجبه اما خب واقعا شرم بر والدین مون باد که شرایط رو در حالی که فراهم نکرده بودن ما رو در شرایطی قرار دادن که مجبور شیم برای حداقلی ها خودمون و علایقمون رو فدا کنیم ... خواهشا شما ها تا شرایط رو فراهم نکردین حداقل والدین آینده نشین (میگم چون میبینم راجع به بچه و ازدواج و اینا راحت صحبت میکنین)


كاملا مخالفم
والدين ما مسئول برآورده كردن زياده خواهى هاى ما نيستن
شما در صورتى حق گفتن *شرم باد* رو دارى كه شرايط تحصيل و قبول شدن در دانشگاه رو براى شما فراهم نكردن

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## E.M10

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


هرکی بچه پولدار باشه زندگی می کنه اونایی که بچه پولدار نیستن دیگه ازشون گذشته دو کار کنن یا پولدار شن که بچشون بشه بچه پولدار یا اگه پولدار نمیشن اقلا نسلشونو ادامه ندن که بچشونم تو حسرت زندگی نباشه.

----------


## E.M10

> كاملا مخالفم
> والدين ما مسئول برآورده كردن زياده خواهى هاى ما نيستن
> شما در صورتى حق گفتن *شرم باد* رو دارى كه شرايط تحصيل و قبول شدن در دانشگاه رو براى شما فراهم نكردن




کجایی؟!!!
تو دنیا یه عده زیادی سخت کار می کنن که عده ی دیگری تو رفاه زندگی کنن.

تصور کنید دهک ده در سراسر دنیا عقیم می بودن 
وای دنیا بهشت میشد.
فایل پیوست 68466

----------


## -Morteza-

> كاملا مخالفم
> والدين ما مسئول برآورده كردن زياده خواهى هاى ما نيستن
> شما در صورتى حق گفتن *شرم باد* رو دارى كه شرايط تحصيل و قبول شدن در دانشگاه رو براى شما فراهم نكردن


ببین من مثلا حداقل امکانات تحصیل برام فراهم شد.(بیش از حداقل البته،نسبت همشهریام حتی بیشتر،منظورم کف اش بود!)چون مثلا نشده بگم فلان کتاب یا فیلم یا کلاس رو میخام و بگن نه!
ولی خب جاهای دیگه شاید خیلی کم کاری شده که حتی اعصابم خورد شده.من خودم به شدت بیزارم از اینکه وقتی کسی شرایطش خوب نیس بچه دار شه.
به خدا جامعه ما که تعادل نداره فردا بچه سرخورده میشه.
خود ما چن بار شده حسرت یه چیزو خوردیم؟

مثلا من پزشکی خودگردان یا ازاد نمیتونم برم.درحالیکه کسی که پولداره اصن براش مهم نیس ترمی 10ملیون.

این هیچ چیز اط مسئولیت ما کم نمیکنه برای خوندن ها.ولی خدایی زور داره ... خیلی هن زور داره...

من خودم تا حداقل یه خونه و ماشین از خودم نداشته باشم خاستگاری هیچ دختری نمیرم.حتی اگه عاشقش شم.اگه عاشقشم نباید بزارم به پای من بسوزه.
حداقل چیزه برای یه دختر :خونه ماشین و یه در امد نرمال.

خب اینا با وضعیت اینکه من باید از صفر شروع کنم سخته نسبت به کسی که باباش خونه بهش میده پنت هوس هم داره :Yahoo (21): 
خلاصه داستان اینه داداش...
بگذریم.بریم بخوابیم.زندگی سخته...

----------


## Farhadmed96

پولی ک ۲۰سالگی نداشتیش ۳۰سالگی ذوق و شوقی نداره دیگ
خوشی از ما گذشت ولی نسلمون باید تضمین کنیم ک بمون افتخار کنه

----------


## mobin7

برای زندگی توی ایران باید ددی پولدار داشته باشی...
اگه نداشته باشی باید تا چهل سگ دو بزنی... بعدش زیر این فشار سکته میزنی میترکی هرچی درآوردی خرج کفن و دفنت میشه...

البته اگه از زندگی منظورت اون زندگی رویایی غرق در پول و خوشبختی نباشه توقعت پایین باشه بعد کنکورم میتونی با یه لقمه نون پنیر خوش باشی و زندگی کنی...

من هر جور حساب کردم نمیتونم با حقوق پرستاری به اون زندگی که همیشه مد نظرم بود برسم... (حالا منظورم خونه و ماشین لوکس نیست) مثلا من پارتی راه انداختن رو خیلی دوست دارم. کلی نقشه برای آیندم و کارهایی که میخواستم بکنم کشیده بودم. ولی زهی خیال خام همش در همون حد رویا باقی میمونه...

تنها راهش اینکه که خارج شی یا توقع هاتو کم کنی...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام.درسته که درس ومشق وکنکور باعث شده یه ذره اعصابمون خورد بشه ودرست نتونیم معنی زندگیولمس کنیم اما واقعا شکر گزار خدا باشید به خاطر تن سالمی که بهتون داده!من خودم بچه که بودم شماره چشم چپم6بود وداشتم چشمم رو از دست میدادم !اما واقعا اگه خدا کمکم نمیکرد شاید الان کور بودم .پس خدارو شکر میکنم که همیشه هوامو داشته وداره.یه معلم داشتیم  که میگفت چقدر بده که ما همیشه خودمونو با ازما بهترون مقایسه میکنیم وبه کسانی که ازما بدترن ومشکلات فوق العاده شدید دارن توی زندگیشان مقایسه نمیکنیم!!توروخدا همیشه حسرت نداشته هاتونو نخورید بلکه به خاطر داشته هاتون ممنون خدا باشید.هیچ وقت پدرومادرتون رو سرزنش نکنید چون واقعا آرزوی قلبی هرپدرومادری موفقیت وخوشبختی بچه شونه....درضمن خب اگه همه بخوان وایسن تا ماشین  وخونه بخرن وماهی 7یا8میلیون پول داشته باشن اونوقت که نسل بشر منقرض میشه!!بخدا فقط پول  خوشبختی نیست !خوشبختی خیلی از چیزاییه که ما درکشون نکردیم .قدر خودتونو بدونیدخواهشا!درضمن من خودم در یه خانواده متوسط زندگی میکنم که حتی نمیتونم برم دانشگاه آزاد !!پس لدفن علیه من جبهه نگیرید .چون من خودمم مث بقیه هستم وبچه پولدار نیستم...همگی موفق باشید. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mobin7

اگه زندگی رو توی *** و کتاب  :Yahoo (21):  و فیلم آخر شب خلاصه کنی از همین الانم میتونی زندگی کنی

----------


## amir.azmoude

نا امید نشید ... خستگی و سختی داره ولی می ارزه ... واس رسیدن ب هدف باس جنگید

----------


## E.M10

> درضمن خب اگه همه بخوان وایسن تا ماشین وخونه بخرن وماهی 7یا8میلیون پول داشته باشن اونوقت که نسل بشر منقرض میشه!!


عجب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اونایی که بالای چندصد میلیارد سرمایه دارن هستن، نگران نسل بشر نباشید
 :Yahoo (23): 



البته ما هر کاریم کنیم نسل بشر به پیش خواهد رفت اگه اینطور نبود که اصلا نسل به ما نمیرسید. 
خواست خداست که یه آدمارو با طرز فکر مختلف بیافرینه 
نمونش پدر رستگار رحمانی که میگن کارگر ساختمانی بوده و nتا بچه داشته.

بنده خدا رستگار می گفت چاره ای جز موفقیت تو درس نداشتم.

----------


## SonaMi

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...



براوو

طرح سوال درست میتونه به زندگی جهت بده . 

چیزایی ک نوشتی واقعا حقیقت داره . یه سیکلیه که همیشه هست و افراد واردش میشن و اونو طی میکنن 

من 22 سالمه  ، ا شماها 4 5 سالی بزرگترم حدودا ، من اشتباه بزرگ تاریخ زندیگم رو ادامه دادن به مسیری که بقیه رفتن میدونم ( کنکور و آکادمیکال)

خیلی وقته از این سیکل خارج شدم و سرتاسر اتفاقای هیجان انگیز واسم پیش اومده و تازه دارم میفهمم زندگی کردن چیه 

ن اینکه زندگیو تو مطالعه درس عربی 2 واسه نمره گرفتن و ... واسه خودم معنی کنم  :Yahoo (21):  

اصن به قول اونوریا : 

happy life - happy wife

 :Yahoo (10):

----------


## amir.azmoude

Amir Hossein  :Yahoo (1): :
Amir Hossein  :Yahoo (1): :
یه مشکل اساسی واس ما داوطلبای تجربی اینه که فقط سه تا رشته پزشکی و دندون و دارو رو میخوایم و اصلا ب بقیه رشته ها توجه نمیکنیم

چون جا انداختن واسمون ک اگ پزشک نشی بد بخت میشی میری ... کی گفته آخه اینو ... واس چی همه باید بریم پزشکی? طرف 4 سال میمونه واس پزشکی ... خو عزیز من نمیکشی بیخیال ... مثلا ب فرض رفتی پزشکی ...

حالا ی کتاب آناتومی ک مثلا از کل زیست ما حجمش بیشتره باید دقیق متوجه بشی ... اونو میخوای چ کنی?

هرچی بخوای میشه مثال زد از آدمایی ک لیسانسم ندارن ولی میلیاردرن... مارو محدود کردن تا از این دکّون کنکور فقط جیب خودشون پر کنن

من پشت کنکور موندم چون رتبه 16 هزار پارسالم نصف تواناییهامم نبود ...

اگ امسال مثلا بشم 15999 دیگ عمرا سمت کنکور نمیرم ... هر رشته ای ک توی این بازه میتونم انتخاب کنمو میرم ... وقتی از ی کاری خوشت نمیاد مجبور نیستی انجامش بدی ...

کسی هم نمیتونه بگه پول مهم نیست ... ولی ب قول خیلی از دوستان ... اوردن رتبه زیر 5000 صرفا واسه هدف مالی ... با شکست 100% مواجه میشه ... چون وقتی از نظر مالی ارضا شد ... دیگ نمیدونه چی میخواد ... نه پیشرفت ... نه ادامه تحصیل ...

کلا چیزی ک هست اینه : هر انسانی ذاتا ... حداقل میتونه تو یه زمینه ای فوق العاده باشه

فقط کافی شناسایی کنه و پرورشش بده ... اونوقت هم ب شهرت میرسه هم ثروت و محبوبیت ...پس دلیل نمیشه چون فعلا

ثروتمندا از قشر پزشک و دندان پزشک هستن ... منم باید برم پزشکی ...

من، تا وقتی که یه دختر بچه بخاطر مشکل مالی ... مجبوره تو سرمای زمستون بیاد سر چهارراه دستمال بفروشه یا کفش واکس بزنه ... یه لیوان آب خوش از گلوم پایین نمیره
نه جت اسکی فلوریدا راضیم میکنه ... نه n کار دیگ در n نقطه جهان !
از ریاضیم فقط همین n و x و y -ِش ب کارمون امد :/

اگ واس کنکور تو چیدن برنامه کمک خواستید ... یا خلاصه و نکته خواستید بهم پیام بدین( تو تلگرام)
صرفا ی کمک برادرانه  :Yahoo (3): 

یا حق ...

----------


## khansar

وااایی.منیکه عاشق بزشکیم نه به خاطر بول به خاطر عششششششق سه سال بشت کنکورم تا حالام هیچی نخوندم نه به خاطر تنبلی فقط به خاطر روحیه نابود

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

داداش شما این فکرا رو می کنی چون به پزشکی و درس علاقه نداری و فقط داری جنبه ی مالی قضیه رو می بینی که به نحوی این سختی ها رو برای خودت راحت تر کنی و به خودت انگیزه بدی که درس خوندن رو ادامه بدی. ولی اگر بری دنبال عشقت و اون کاری که ازش لذت می بری رو انجام بدی تمام عمرت داری زندگی می کنی حتی اگه درآمد آنچنانی هم نداشته باشی.
ولی رفتن دنبال علاقه تو ایران ریسک خیلی بزرگیه چون اطرافیان خیلی راحت منصرفت می کنن و ترس از عدم موفقیت هم که بزرگ ترین دشمن انسان ها و رویاهاشونه باعث میشه که هیچ گاه به سمت آرزوهای کودکی ات نری و وقتی که پیر شدی حتی میلیاردر هم که باشی بازم لحظاتی هست که همیشه حسرت می خوری و پشیمونی که چرا دنبال رویا هام نرفتم.

شرمنده طولانی شد.

----------


## mahdi2015

> داداش شما این فکرا رو می کنی چون به پزشکی و درس علاقه نداری و فقط داری جنبه ی مالی قضیه رو می بینی که به نحوی این سختی ها رو برای خودت راحت تر کنی و به خودت انگیزه بدی که درس خوندن رو ادامه بدی. ولی اگر بری دنبال عشقت و اون کاری که ازش لذت می بری رو انجام بدی تمام عمرت داری زندگی می کنی حتی اگه درآمد آنچنانی هم نداشته باشی.
> ولی رفتن دنبال علاقه تو ایران ریسک خیلی بزرگیه چون اطرافیان خیلی راحت منصرفت می کنن و ترس از عدم موفقیت هم که بزرگ ترین دشمن انسان ها و رویاهاشونه باعث میشه که هیچ گاه به سمت آرزوهای کودکی ات نری و وقتی که پیر شدی حتی میلیاردر هم که باشی بازم لحظاتی هست که همیشه حسرت می خوری و پشیمونی که چرا دنبال رویا هام نرفتم.
> 
> شرمنده طولانی شد.


به همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتم برم دندانپزشکی
قبلا علاقه شدید داشتم به درس الان یه مقدار زده شدم که اونم با یه مسافرت اوکی میشه ممنون از پستتون

----------


## mahdi2015

> وااایی.منیکه عاشق بزشکیم نه به خاطر بول به خاطر عششششششق سه سال بشت کنکورم تا حالام هیچی نخوندم نه به خاطر تنبلی فقط به خاطر روحیه نابود


اگه علاقه داشتی میخوندی  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## vahidz771

> وااایی.منیکه عاشق بزشکیم نه به خاطر بول به خاطر عششششششق سه سال بشت کنکورم تا حالام هیچی نخوندم نه به خاطر تنبلی فقط به خاطر روحیه نابود


خانسار! 
سه ساله روحیت خرابه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mrmm1376

> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


الان خیلی خسته شدی از درس خوندن اینو میگی منم دقیقا همینجورم به نظرم واسه انتخاب رشته نیمسال دوم رو انتخاب کن حدودا 3-4 ماه وقت داری واسه خوش گذرونی ولی ببین بعدش ببین این واقعا همون زندگی هست که میخوای من خیلی از کسایی رو میششناسم که پول دارن زیاد وقت خالی هم دارن زیاد ولی از زنگیشون رازی نیستن و وقتی منو میبینن میگن کاشکی همسن تو که بودیم بیشتر درس میخوندیم به خاطر پول نه به خاطر موقعیت اجتماعی و احترام میگن

----------


## matrooke

> تعریف من از زندگی این هست که هر کاری انجام بدم به جز اون کاری که بهش علاقه ای ندارم مثل کتاب خواندن (به شرطی که قرار باشه تمام نکاتش رو حفظ کنم ) که حالا قبلا علاقه داشتم منتهی الان فکر می کنم یه مقدار زده شدم از درس و باید یه مسافرتی  برم


یه جمله ای بود که میگفت اشک هایی که الان میریزیم همان عرق هایی است که قبلا نریختیم.
اگه از دوم دبیرستان خوب می خوندیم الان انقدر بهمون فشار نمیومد.
در ضمن متناسب با هدفت باید از یه سری چیزا بزنی

----------


## mahdi2015

> یه جمله ای بود که میگفت اشک هایی که الان میریزیم همان عرق هایی است که قبلا نریختیم.
> اگه از دوم دبیرستان خوب می خوندیم الان انقدر بهمون فشار نمیومد.
> در ضمن متناسب با هدفت باید از یه سری چیزا بزنی


از دوم خوندم وگرنه الان می پوکیدم ... پایه رو بعضی وقتا نخونده بالا میزنم

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (117): بعد از نتیجه ازمون ب این تایپک علاقه مند تر میشم

----------


## The JoKer

خخخخخ 
بالاخره یک نفر به حرفایی که من دوساله دارم داد میزنم رسید !!! 
مهدی داداش واقعیت همینه اگر باز دوباره به درس علاقه مند شدی و شک به دلت راه دادی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم یک دوری توی اینستا اقازاده ها بزنی تا بفهمی فایده درس خوندن واقعا چی !!! 
بازم همین که توی این مرحله مهم از زندگیت به این نتیجه رسیدی خوبه 
در ضمن در جواب اون بنده خدایی که میگفن بعضیا پشیمون شدن که چرا بیش تر ررس نخوندن باید عرضکنم خدمتتون که چرت مطلقه اخه شما یک نگاه به هنرمندان و بازیگران یا سیاست مداران بزرگ و یا صاحب یک مغازه تجاری بزرگ بنداز بخدا ابرو و اعتباری که اینا دارن دانشجو های بیکار صنعتی شرف که همین چند روز پیش لخبار گفت ندارن !!!! 
البته من نمیگم کلا نباید پی درس باشین 
اتفاقا برعکس درس خیلی هم خوبه اما برای اهلش که حداقل میدونن میتونن یک دانشمندی یا استاد بزرگی بشن که بعد بتونن به کشور خودشون خدمت کنن 
نه این که ۶۰۰ هزار نفر میان رشته تجربی که پزشک بشن بعدشم پول دار بخدا قسم که اکثرا دروغ میگن که علاقه داریم اخه شما نگاه فقط توی کشور ما عشاق تجربی این قدر زیادن چون پولش زیاد خدا حفظ کنه رستگار رو که خودش صراحتا گفت باید میرفم رشته ای که مطمئن بشم بازار کار دارم !!! 
در کل موفق باشین

----------


## WickedSick

امروز یه یارو رو دیدم با پژو پارس(مال خودش بود) اومده بود حوزه.
25 سالش هم بود. اگه امید به قبول شدن اونو داشته باشید عالیه  :Yahoo (4): 


پ.س: دروغ چرا خاستم یه چیز دیگه بگم گقتم بگم بضیا میگن نا امید نکن و اینا...

----------


## a--ali--a

لقد خلقنا الانسان فی کبد 


همانا انسان را در رنج و زحمت آفریدیم 



چ بخوایم چ نخوایم باید تو رنج و زحمت باشیم پس بهتره با یه راه درست رنجو تحمل کنیم 
پزشکی سخته داره درست ولی کسی ام ک پزشک نیس اینطور نیس ک راحت باشه بیخیال
اونم ب ی طریقی دیگ این زحمت واسش هست 

پس کلا زندگی سخته  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## The JoKer

> لقد خلقنا الانسان فی کبد همانا انسان را در رنج و زحمت آفریدیم چ بخوایم چ نخوایم باید تو رنج و زحمت باشیم پس بهتره با یه راه درست رنجو تحمل کنیم پزشکی سخته داره درست ولی کسی ام ک پزشک نیس اینطور نیس ک راحت باشه بیخیالاونم ب ی طریقی دیگ این زحمت واسش هست پس کلا زندگی سخته


میشه برام سختی زندگی کسی که با سن ۲۳ سالگی مازراتی سواره و عیش دنیا رو داره توضیح بدی !!  
با خودمان صادق باشیم

----------


## a--ali--a

> میشه برام سختی زندگی کسی که با سن ۲۳ سالگی مازراتی سواره و عیش دنیا رو داره توضیح بدی !!  
> با خودمان صادق باشیم



زندگی فقط مازراتی سوار شدن نیست..
قرار نیست چون پولداره و کیف میکنه رنج نداشته باشه  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## yasintabriz

> زندگی فقط مازراتی سوار شدن نیست..
> قرار نیست چون پولداره و کیف میکنه رنج نداشته باشه



کاش ماهم رنجمون مثل اون بود خب. 
چیزی که واضحه زندگی اونا خیلی بهتر از ماست. حالا بعضیا بخوان آیه بیارن و اینا مهم نیست برام. عدل توی دنیا وجود نداره و هیچ وقت هم قرار نیست عدل واقعی بشه(هیچ وقت)

----------


## mahdi2015

> کاش ماهم رنجمون مثل اون بود خب. 
> چیزی که واضحه زندگی اونا خیلی بهتر از ماست. حالا بعضیا بخوان آیه بیارن و اینا مهم نیست برام. عدل توی دنیا وجود نداره و هیچ وقت هم قرار نیست عدل واقعی بشه(هیچ وقت)


تو که خودت از همون مازراتی سوارانی داداش  :Yahoo (4):  حالا ترازت چند شد؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

یه چیزی میگم دعوام نکنین :Yahoo (20): 
من با درس زندگی میکنم اصلن درس نخونم یه جوریم صب ساعت 5:30 بیدار نشم اصلن کل روز حالم گرفته س 
چیزی نمونده دیگه 100 روز دیگه مونده اونم بخونین بعدش حداقل تکلیفتون روشنه چی میشید
الان بعضی به فکر کنکور سال بعدن بعضی به فکر سربازین بعضی تو انتخاب رشته موندن و.......

----------


## yasintabriz

> تو که خودت از همون مازراتی سوارانی داداش  حالا ترازت چند شد؟


نه به جان تو . گفتم که اونروز اون مسئله بخاطر پول نیستش! وگرنه ماشین ما فعلا چینیه(ام وی ام!)
ترازی که تو پروژه ای زده:۸۱۷۲

----------


## mahdi2015

> یه چیزی میگم دعوام نکنین
> من با درس زندگی میکنم اصلن درس نخونم یه جوریم صب ساعت 5:30 بیدار نشم اصلن کل روز حالم گرفته س 
> چیزی نمونده دیگه 100 روز دیگه مونده اونم بخونین بعدش حداقل تکلیفتون روشنه چی میشید
> الان بعضی به فکر کنکور سال بعدن بعضی به فکر سربازین بعضی تو انتخاب رشته موندن و.......


بعضیام با قدرت ادامه میدن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> باهات موافقم آقا مهدی 
> جوونی ما سرهیچ میره 
> درس و مشق
> اینجا باید پول و ارتباطت زیادباشه تا بتونی 
> زندگی کنی ( تکرار میکنم "زندگی") 
> الان ما که 18یم اینه .. همه میگن 18 سال یه سال فلانه بهمانه والا کوفتمون شد
> نتنها ما بلکه اون کلاس ششمیشم داره نابود میشه
> حالا ما بچگی یه تفریحی داشتیم ...
> اینا چه کنن؟ 
> ...


.
عجب دل پری داری :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

بچه ها به اینطور چیزا فکر نکنید اونوقت در دراز مدت افسدگی می گیرینا .بعدشم خودکشی  :Yahoo (17): ..از من گفتن بود  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## MeisteR

اتفاقا امروز با دوستان داشتیم همین بحثو میکردیم
یکی گفت بعد اینا با پولش جبران میشه!
گفتم جوانی رو ک دیگه نمیشه با پول خرید...



چند روز دیگه تو ی مراسمی من قراره برا بقیه صحبت کنم
ی تومار بلند بالا اماده کردم زندگی ی کنکوریو بکوبم  :Yahoo (21): 
بعضیا میگن کنکورتو بدی دیگه ازادی...این حرفاشون ادمو اذیت میکنه



ولی همونطور ک یکی از دوستان تو همین تاپیک گفت منم قصد دارم از این جا بزنم بیرون ببینم اوضاع اونجا چطوره؟ :Yahoo (21): (ک احتمال این کار برابر با درصد درس ادبیاتمه  :Yahoo (21):  )

----------


## MeisteR

> چشم!
> 
> کی دل پر نداره خب ؟ 
> 
> داداش میگن به این موضوعات فکر نکنین افسردگی میاره.
> رتبه 105 شادترین کشور های جهان
> ( http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/45778...-رتبه-105 ) 
> افتخار داشتیم کسب کنیم الان افسردگی میاره ؟ 
> الان افسردگی و جنون بالانس میزنه تو پارکو خیابون  
> ...


105 تازه خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (94): 
من وقتی میام تو خیابون میبینم همهههه ی مردم(از جمله خودم) موقع راه رفتن با خودشون حرف میزنن و ب نوعی با خودشون درگیرن..
خب مسلما این نشانه ی خوبی نیست
درکل:

"اینجا زمستان زود می آید
حتی زود تر از پاییز.. :Yahoo (21): "


یکی از کتابا(نمیدونم کدوم)حرف جالبی رو زده بود:
تو این دوران(کنکور) همه شمارو ب چشم یک عدد میبینن اگه این عدد خوب باشه باحاتون خوب هستن و اگه بد باشه بد!

----------


## aliSDT

الو بچه ها من میخوام چنتا سوال مهم بپرسم دنبال اینم یه تاپیک بزنم چطوری این کارو کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## aliSDT

الو بچه ها الو ج بدین  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## hcch655688

این نیز ب-گا-یدو بگذرد😑

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehdi_ab

هرچی انگیزه داشتم با خاک یکسان شد :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aamir

خدایی راست میگی .باو بهترین دوران عمرمونو داریم صرف کنکور میکنیم خداییش حقمونه به یه جایی برسیم که لذت این دورانی که سختی کشیدیمو ببریم. وضع مملکتم یه جوریه که اصن نمیشه بهش دل بست.اون از پذیرش دانشگاها و بیکاری و.....به چی دل ببندیم .توی بدترین شرایط داریم زندگی میکنیم .حالاشما که به این ترازا یه دکتر خفن میشی ولی من و امثال من چیکار کنیم .کاشکی این کشورای اروپایی یه ازمونی چیزی میزاشتن توی این کشورای .......و افراد توی زمینه های  مختلف جذب میکردن ازاین شرایط فرار میکردیم.کی زندگی کنیم؟؟؟ زمانی که جایی بریم که زندگی انسان ها  واسشون ارزش داشته باشه


> توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
> سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
> ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...

----------


## - Amir -

> والا منم عید 94 و 95 کنکور داشتم و لذتی از عید نبردم دلم خوش بود امسال که داروسازی قبول شدم عید رو خوش میگذرونم ولی کل درس دارم که تو عید باید بخونم تنها کاری که از ذستم بر میاد اینه که از درس ها لذت ببرم ولی خب نمیخوام همش درس بخونم تفریح هم میکنم


من چی فکر میکردم..
الان پس یه عده مشغول کار داروخونه میشن دوران دانشجوییشون چطورند ؟ با این توصیف کی میتونن اون درسای سخت رو سروسامون بدن ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aamir

> کاش ماهم رنجمون مثل اون بود خب. 
> چیزی که واضحه زندگی اونا خیلی بهتر از ماست. حالا بعضیا بخوان آیه بیارن و اینا مهم نیست برام. عدل توی دنیا وجود نداره و هیچ وقت هم قرار نیست عدل واقعی بشه(هیچ وقت)


   دقیقا همینجوریه.الان هر کی قدرت وثروت داره قانون دستشه.شما نگا کن چند تا کشور مثه چین وامریکا وروسیه الان دارن به دنیا حکومت میکنن هر کار دلشون میخواد میکنن و فقط اونا حق وتو دارن. حلا ایران ک  کلش با پارتی و زد وبند داره اداره میشه انتظار داریم عدل برقرار بشه؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


توجه: این تاپیک دارای حقایقی تلخ می باشد خواندن آن به افراد دارای روحیه لطیف توصیه نمی شود 
سلام بچه ها خب سوال واضحه : کی زندگی کنیم؟
ممکنه خیلیا با من هم عقیده نباشن اما خب من درس خوندنم رو جزو زندگیم به حساب نمیارم تا کی درس و مشق؟ همه میگن بعد کنکور بعد کنکور و نمیدونن که رشته ای مث پزشکی شوخی نیست و حتی باید بیشتر از اینا خوند دیگه درمورد داروسازی هم که معروفه به سختی ... تازه بعد 10 سال حداقل که شما تخصص گرفتی چند سالتا؟ 28 سال از اونجا هم یه 5 سال میگذره تا معروف بشی یعنی 33 سال و اینجا دیگه کم کم موها داره سفید میشه حالا سوال اینجاست پس کی زندگی کنیم؟ باور کنید به تمام افراد بیکار اطرافم حسودیم میشه که اونا از صب تا شب هر کار دوس دارن میکنن و ...


الان فکر کنم دو تا کشف کردم داداش :
1- شما اهل اصفهانی 
2- میخوای ملت رو از رقابت منصرف کنی 
از شوخی که بگذریم من اینطوری فکر میکنم:
یه راه برای فهمیدن درستی این قضیه اینه که شرایط یکی از اونهایی که بیکارن و شما به اونها حسودی مینمایی رو با یک پزشک تازه معروف شده 33 ساله مقایسه کنی . اگر به زندگی اون بیکاره در مقایسه با پزشکه گفتی زندگی درس و مشق رو رها  و به قول خودت زندگی کن*

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> الان فکر کنم دو تا کشف کردم داداش :
> 1- شما اهل اصفهانی 
> 2- میخوای ملت رو از رقابت منصرف کنی 
> از شوخی که بگذریم من اینطوری فکر میکنم:
> یه راه برای فهمیدن درستی این قضیه اینه که شرایط یکی از اونهایی که بیکارن و شما به اونها حسودی مینمایی رو با یک پزشک تازه معروف شده 33 ساله مقایسه کنی . اگر به زندگی اون بیکاره در مقایسه با پزشکه گفتی زندگی درس و مشق رو رها  و به قول خودت زندگی کن*


 :Yahoo (4):  من جیرفتیم (استان کرمان) مشکلمو گفتم دیگه بخدا هدف اینطوری نداشتم (البته میدونم شوخی می کنی :Yahoo (4):  ) 
حق با توئه قابل مقایسه نیست ... واقعا قابل مقایسه نیست آفرین ...

----------

